# wie sieht es 2019 an Euren Teichen aus?



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Jan. 2019)

so,

ein neues Jahr hat wieder begonnen

und am Gartenteich siehts noch aus wie letztes

diesem Neujahrs-Morgen mußte man nur eine abgeschossene Rakete aus den Teich fischen


----------



## Ida17 (7. Jan. 2019)

Moin Zusammen,

grade frisch geschossen, zwar nur die Handykamera, aber allzu viel gibt es ja auch nicht um diese Jahreszeit 

Der schöne Eisvogel ist ein wahrer Nimmersatt und ich könnte ihm stundenlang beim Abfischen zusehen 

Schönen Wochenstart wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Jan. 2019)

Moin zusammen,
die Fischis schwimmen immer noch oben, sind irgendwie noch putzmunter.
Aber angeblich soll's ja bald bitterkalt werden, warten wir's ab!


----------



## Digicat (11. Jan. 2019)

Servus

Irgendwo da draussen muß der Teich sein ...

 

Heute mal ein Pause beim Schneefall. Morgen soll es weiter gehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## marcus18488 (11. Jan. 2019)

Hallo, 

dank Blubber Loch findet man den Teich noch.


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Jan. 2019)

Aktuell gerade so:


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Jan. 2019)

Bei uns ist noch grüne Wiese..... kann so bleiben.


----------



## marcus18488 (13. Jan. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bei uns ist noch grüne Wiese..... kann so bleiben.



Dann schiebst du den Rasenmäher ...........und ich die Schneeschaufel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Jan. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bei uns ist noch grüne Wiese..... kann so bleiben.



hier auch,

allerding braucht ich z.Z weder Schneepflug noch Rasenmäher um mich da drauf fortzubewegen. Ein Luftkissenvehikel ist angebracht sonst sinkt man nach dem vielen Regen die letzten Tage in dem ganzen Batsch ein (der Teich läuft wieder ordentlich über)

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Jan. 2019)

Hallo, auch bei uns noch grüne Wiese (nördl. Umland von Berlin)
Hab auch einen Eisvogel, der schnappt mir aber nicht die Fische weg. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Jan. 2019)

Im Garten kommen die ersten __ Gänseblümchen, und die Christrosen blühen toll!  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Jan. 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo, auch bei uns noch grüne Wiese (nördl. Umland von Berlin)
> Hab auch einen Eisvogel, der schnappt mir aber nicht die Fische weg.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen
> ...


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Jan. 2019)

... still und starr ruht der See (morgen ganz gewiß, es wurde heute kalt ).


----------



## Skadi (19. Jan. 2019)

Bis jetzt hält der kleine Swimskim eine recht große Fläche eisfrei ...
    
... klare Sicht bis auf den Grund 
  
und das __ Pampasgras hat heute noch einen zusätzlichen Schutz bekommen ...
  
Nächste Woche soll Nachts die Temperatur bis auf -15  Grad runtergehen


----------



## Skadi (19. Jan. 2019)

... da blüht was ... 
 
... tapferes __ Blaukissen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Jan. 2019)

wohl ne "frühreife" __ Gänsekresse


----------



## PeBo (20. Jan. 2019)

Nachdem der Winter sich auch hier in Mittelhessen festgesetzt hat, ist mein Teich, bis auf die Stelle wo der Eisfreihalter schwimmt, jetzt komplett eingefroren!
  
Die Koi sind fast regungslos in 1,4m Tiefe noch gut erkennbar - ich bin dabei recht entspannt und gönne den Fischen diese Ruhephase. Immerhin sind 2 meiner 3 Koi jetzt schon den 10. Winter im Teich und ich denke und hoffe, dass sie auch diese Kälteperiode gut überstehen.
  
Gruß Peter


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Jan. 2019)

Endlich Eis.
Filteranlage läuft durch mit 40W für den Luftheber.
Trommelt hat jetzt 25000 Umdrehungen störungsfrei über die Jahte vollzogen.


----------



## troll20 (20. Jan. 2019)

Was ist denn bei euch nur los


----------



## Ida17 (21. Jan. 2019)

Moin,

eisekalt war es die Nacht mit -10°C laut Thermometer, beide Teiche sind gut mit Eis bedeckt.
Da wird es der Eisvogel schwer haben, wenn es die nächsten Wochen Dauerfrost gibt


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Jan. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was ist denn bei euch nur los
> Anhang anzeigen 205085 Anhang anzeigen 205086 Anhang anzeigen 205087



Hallo Trolli,
det kann ick ooch, kiek ma
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Jan. 2019)

Aber es gibt schon schöne Arten von Christrosen, wie ihr seht, leider nicht bei mir im Garten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Jan. 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Aber es gibt schon schöne Arten von Christrosen, wie ihr seht, leider nicht bei mir im Garten


Hi Käferchen,

mach Dir nix drauß,
bei mir in meinem sauren Boden wollen Helleborus auch net so richtig wachsen

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Jan. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was ist denn bei euch nur los
> Anhang anzeigen 205085 Anhang anzeigen 205086 Anhang anzeigen 205087



Alles Lug und Trug!


----------



## troll20 (21. Jan. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Alles Lug und Trug!


Bist ja nur neidisch


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Jan. 2019)

Genau!


----------



## Digicat (22. Jan. 2019)

Gestern hat es so ausgesehen ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## axel120470 (22. Jan. 2019)

So sieht's aus. Gerade mit meiner Spielzeugdrohne geknipst.

  

Ich will Sommer 

Gruß Axel


----------



## DbSam (22. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Axel,



axel120470 schrieb:


> Gerade mit meiner Spielzeugdrohne geknipst.



... also so sehr hoch fliegt die aber anscheinend nicht. lol


Gruß Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (22. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Carsten,

Das Foto war im Tieflug. 
Ich mache Dir aber auch gerne ein Bild aus höheren Gefilden. Geht natürlich nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. 
Das Teil wiegt nur 108 g . Und eben wars zu windig für höhere Sphären 

Gruß Axel


----------



## DbSam (22. Jan. 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Das Teil wiegt nur 108 g


Ja, so was aber auch. 
Damit kann man sich doch im Sommer nicht mal ein kleines Bier einfliegen lassen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Jan. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bist ja nur neidisch





Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Genau!



Nein, ich gönne es euch. Aber wenn man weiß das die anderen Forenmitglieder auf verwelktes, gammeliges Zeugs blicken müssen, könnte man sich mit solchen Bildern etwas zurückhalten.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Jan. 2019)

Winter is here...


----------



## axel120470 (23. Jan. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Carsten,

hier der Höhenflugbeweis

Leider ist das erste Bild verwackelt wegen zuviel Wind, aber macht trotzdem Spaß, mal den Garten von oben zu sehen
      

Gruß Axel


----------



## DbSam (23. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Axel,

cool, da haben wir beim nächsten Treff mal was zum spielen. 
Da kann ich meinen goldenen Karpfen von ganz oben betrachten. like

Wichtig:
Bis dahin musst Du dem Dingens aber noch Bier holen antrainieren. lol


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Jan. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wichtig: Bis dahin musst Du dem Dingens aber noch Bier holen antrainieren. lol
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Was sonst!


----------



## axel120470 (23. Jan. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> cool, da haben wir beim nächsten Treff mal was zum spielen.
> Da kann ich meinen goldenen Karpfen von ganz oben betrachten. like
> ...



Das können wir gerne machen

Aber das mit dem Bier könnte schwierig werden. Ich könnte natürlich hier mal nach Spenden fragen, dann ist vielleicht so ein Hightech Teil drin und wir könnten uns das Bier einfliegen lassen

Gruß Axel

PS.: Alternativ hätte ich hier noch 2 weibliche Drohnen, die sind Spitzenmäßig im Bier liefern.
PPS.: Manchmal sind die beiden so schnell das man(n) meint sie würden __ fliegen .


----------



## DbSam (23. Jan. 2019)

Nicht schlecht.
Aber es wird gemunkelt, dass weibliche Drohnen furchtbar teuer im Unterhalt sind. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:


trampelkraut schrieb:


> Was sonst!


Na ja, wurden denn die Dinger nicht extra dafür erfunden?


----------



## PeBo (25. Jan. 2019)

Bei uns zur Zeit leichtes Schneegrieseln.

 
 
 
 
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Jan. 2019)

Endlich mal ein Hauch von weiss
...
Leider wieder wärmer und es regnet jetz


----------



## PeBo (26. Jan. 2019)

Rund einen halben Tag später sieht es bei mir schon wieder so aus:
 
Unter dem Eis kann ich auch meine Koi wieder sehen:
 

Bei uns ist jetzt seit einer Woche erstmals die Temperatur wieder im Plus-Bereich und sogar im Moment höher als die Wassertemperatur (blaue Linie)
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## ina1912 (2. Feb. 2019)

Mahlzeit miteinander! 

so, hier kommen endlich auch mal Schneebilder aus dem Havelland! 

                    

wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende  

lg Ina


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Feb. 2019)

10 Grad plus
Im Pflanzenfilter haben sich 8 Nachwuchskoi prächtig ohne Zusatzfutter entwickelt.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Feb. 2019)

Heute war barfuß und kurze Hose angesagt.
Die Ufergräben wurden vom Totholz befreit....
Es machte sich eine leichte Akku Heckenschere von Stihl dort bestens.
Am Abend kamen die Fische hoch...


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Feb. 2019)

Barfuß...... kurze Hose!     Pass auf das du nicht  wirst.  Es ist noch Winter!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Feb. 2019)

mein Teich hat heute endlich seine Eisdecke verloren

am Teich wurde das Gewächshaus neu "gedeckt" (jetzt hats keine Rückwand mehr, aber da kann man drauf verzichten weils fast an der Scheunenwand steht) und die restlichen "Wandersamen" drin ausgesät

Ruhe hatte Mann heute Nachmittag im Garten allerdings  keine, massiver Fluglärm war wieder mal angesagt


----------



## Olli.P (16. Feb. 2019)

Eben,



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Barfuß...... kurze Hose!     Pass auf das du nicht  wirst.  Es ist noch Winter!



so 'ne Männergrippe ist nicht zu verachten................

Mit einer solchen Diagnose bekommt man immer öfter vom Doc zu hören:

Sie werden sterben, gaaaanz langsam.........................


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Feb. 2019)

OK
Die kurze Hose war der Schlüpi und obenrum T Shirt.
Vor dem barfuß Teichrandjäten wo ich auch mal kurz mit den Füsschen im Wasser war....

Lag ich so ein Stündchen dösend  auf der Couch auf der Terrasse am Teich in der Sonne.

War wirklich traumhaft für einen Wintertag...und ich sterbe einfach weiter.


----------



## PeBo (17. Feb. 2019)

Frühlingserwachen:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Feb. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> OK
> kurze Hose und obenrum T Shirt.



auf letzteres konnte Mann heute Nachmittag beim Sonnenbaden vor der Südwand auch getrost verzichten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Feb. 2019)

Also Leute, so ganz langsam wird's schon!
Lieben Gruß aus Oberhavel
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Feb. 2019)

Aber immer noch 'ne dünne Eisschicht auf dem Teich


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Feb. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> auf letzteres konnte Mann heute Nachmittag beim Sonnenbaden vor der Südwand auch getrost verzichten



Und, sah das auch noch ästhetisch aus?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Feb. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Und, sah das auch noch ästhetisch aus?



nur für Bärenliebhaber

Mfg Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Feb. 2019)

Frühmorgens wieder etwas  dünnes Eis.
Die Sonne motivierte zum Hinkelsteine schubsen.
Die Steinchen haben so 70...80cm im Durchmesser....

                  Anhang anzeigen 205787


----------



## troll20 (24. Feb. 2019)

Also ich wess ja nich, aber den Typen auf dem Stein, den würde ich unkenntlich machen, nicht das du da keine schriftliche Einverständnis Erklärung hast.

Aber sonst ganz nett, nee. Nur hätte man nicht auch noch ein paar Tage warten können mit dem baden gehen? Das ist doch bestimmt noch - 5cm kalt, oder?


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Feb. 2019)

Reine Risikoabwägung.....
Es ging nicht anders bei dem Steinchen...musste ihn von der Wasserseite her absichern..

Wasser ist warm wenn es flüssig ist.
Auch clever, wenn man eigentlich gutes Neoprenzeugs hat....


----------



## DbSam (24. Feb. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das ist doch bestimmt noch - 5cm kalt, oder?


 
Wo kommen die zusätzlichen Zentimeter her?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (25. Feb. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wo kommen die zusätzlichen Zentimeter her?
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Wie so zusätzliche 
Dachte immer wenn da ein "-" steht ist das abzüglich (nicht anzüglich), also nach innen.
Außer bei Knospen die sprießen bei Kälte meist nach außen 


Sehr verwirrend wieder alles.

Ich glaub ich setze mich mal wieder auf die Bank und siniere weiter


----------



## DbSam (25. Feb. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das ist doch bestimmt noch - 5cm kalt, oder?





troll20 schrieb:


> Dachte immer wenn da ein "-" steht ist das abzüglich (nicht anzüglich), also nach innen.


Na ja, dann musst Du das auch so schreiben. 
Du bist hier nicht auf Arbeit und darfst daher Deine Fehler nicht auf andere Leute abwälzen. 

Aus der DIN5008:
- Das Minuszeichen zur Kennzeichnung von negativen Zahlen wird ohne Leerzeichen gesetzt.
- Ein Gedankenstrich dient zur Unterbrechung einer Ausführung und der Kennzeichnung einer Einfügung – eines neuen, jedoch dazu gehörenden Gedankens – in einen laufenden Text. Ein Gedankenstrich wird durch Leerzeichen vom umgebenden Text abgesetzt.

Ansonsten gilt immer:
Nichts kann auch nicht negativ werden.


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Das war ein Beitrag aus der Serie: Der erklärte Witz.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. März 2019)

Den Koi macht der Regen ja nix aus.
DIE haben schon wieder Hunger....
Steigende Temp. lassen jetzt den TF ca. 20mal am Tag spülen und 20mal 1/2 drehen...


----------



## PeBo (30. März 2019)

Ich habe auch wieder mal ein paar Bilder für euch:

Vorgarten:
  

Teich:
          

Die Pflanzen im Bachlauf sind am weitesten:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## trampelkraut (30. März 2019)

Hallo. 

die letzten Jahre hatte ich immer nur die "grünen" am Teich. Seit heute habe ich einen neuen sehr zutraulichen Gast, man hört nur sehr leise Rufe, kennt jemand die Gattung?


----------



## ina1912 (30. März 2019)

ich würde es ja für eine Kröte halten, wenn sie nur sehr leise ruft.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> kennt jemand die Gattung?


Bufo bufo, ein einsamer Mann


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2019)

Mal sehen ob er einsam bleibt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Apr. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob er einsam bleibt.



die meßten Bufo bufo Kerle bleiben alleine da es bei den Erdkröten in etwa ein Geschlechtsverhältnis von ca. 10 zu 1 gibt (deswegen hängen oft auch so viele Kerle auf einer Dame rum)

MfG Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2019)

Luft hat 18grad und Sonne...
Dezentes Füttern ist angesagt.
Ringsherum treiben die __ Lilien im Ufergraben aus. __ Ahorn ebenso. Gab keine Winterausfälle.


----------



## RobDust (2. Apr. 2019)

Meine haben auch schon wieder Hunger 

Wasser is nach Säuberung des Filters, Zugabe von diversen Mittelchen, neuer uv-c Lampe und stundenlangen käschen von alten Blättern und langen Algen schön klar geworden. Kieselsteine sind auf Grund von knapp 1m gut sichtbar. Nun können die Pflanzen langsam wieder kommen.


----------



## troll20 (2. Apr. 2019)

RobDust schrieb:


> Zugabe von diversen Mittelchen



Warum?


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2019)

RobDust schrieb:


> Kieselsteine



Warum, die halten sehr schön den Dreck/Mulm.
Schmeiß sie raus.

Der Bodengrund wuchert regelrecht vor Algen, oder ist es so gewollt?

Lieber noch mal nachgefragt.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Ron,


samorai schrieb:


> Der Bodengrund wuchert regelrecht vor Algen, oder ist es so gewollt?


das ist es bei mir auch nicht, ergibt sich aber so. Ich darf in den nächsten Tagen meine Pumpe mal wieder reinigen, das nervt vielleicht ... . Meine nächste Pumpe wird wieder ein teuer Oase-Modell, das ist wenigstens pflegeleicht.


----------



## samorai (5. Apr. 2019)

Das ist bei mir nicht so, die Algen halten noch zurück.
Keine Schwebealgen ( noch nicht)     und Fadenalgen nur sehr wenig in der Nähe vom Bachlauf.
Somit bin ich äußerst zu frieden.


----------



## koichteich (5. Apr. 2019)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> das ist es bei mir auch nicht, ergibt sich aber so. Ich darf in den nächsten Tagen meine Pumpe mal wieder reinigen, das nervt vielleicht .


Hallo Rolf, ich habe seit Jahren Wiltec-Pumpen im Einsatz. Sie sind in 3 Minuten gereinigt. Absolut Pflegeleicht. Ich habe allerdings vor der Pumpe den Schlauch verlängert und von NG eine Siebkartusche davor installiert.
Reinigung erfolgt etwa 2x im Jahr.

Diverse  Mittelchen... ich gebe Kanne Brottrunk rein (unregelmäßig bisher) und 3x im Jahr von ... Teich Fit. 

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Andreas,
mich nervt nicht das Reinigen, sondern das Demontieren aus dem Schacht (verbunden mit dem Zudrehen von Kugelhähnen, dem Leerpumpen vom Trofi und dem gebückten Hantieren 2 m unter der Erde auf feuchtem Boden - ich komme mir vor wie Gollum).
Meine Oase Optimax (jetzt gravity eco) lief einfach durch, und das zu Beginn mit einer erheblich höheren Belastung. Die dillettantische Wellradkonstruktion an meiner aktuellen Pumpe (da unterscheiden sich die meisten Pumpen nicht) nervt mich schon.


----------



## koichteich (6. Apr. 2019)

Moin Rolf, ähm...ich komme sehr gut an meine Pumpe ran. Welcher Marke ist egal. Sie liegt dort wo ich leicht dran komme. 
Sie durchläuft übrigens den ganzen Sommer ohne Reinigung. 
Und durch die Seerose sieht man sie nicht. 
Andreas


----------



## Teichfreund77 (6. Apr. 2019)

Bei mir liegt die Pumpe mitten im Teich auf einen kleinen Stein,
Zum reinigen habe ich eine Teleskopstange mit Bürste, das dauert 1 min.


----------



## Michael H (7. Apr. 2019)

Hallo
Hier gehts nun auch langsam los und die Pflanzen fangen an zu wachsen ...


----------



## Skadi (7. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bei dem tollen Wetter hat sich eine __ Krebsschere aus dem Fadenalgendschungel am Teichgrund befreit und die erste __ Sumpfdotterblume blüht auch.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Apr. 2019)

Endlich gehts los.

 So langsam tut sich bei uns auch was, alle fünf Sumpfdotterblumen blühen.

Beim __ Hechtkraut und der __ Thalia sieht man die ersten Triebe und auch die Seerosenblätter kommen langsam nach oben.


----------



## Michael H (13. Apr. 2019)

Morsche 
Jetzt gehts richtig los .........
Der Sommer kann kommen ....


----------



## Skadi (13. Apr. 2019)

... ohne Worte


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2019)

Tja @Michael H  was soll man dazu sagen. 
Evtl. etwas weniger Dünger und oder weniger Futter für die Fische. 
Oder mehr Wasserwechsel.


----------



## Michael H (13. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Tja @Michael H  was soll man dazu sagen.
> Evtl. etwas weniger Dünger und oder weniger Futter für die Fische.
> Oder mehr Wasserwechsel.


Morsche
Denke eher das liegt am geilen Wetter , nächste Wochen soll‘s wieder an der 20 Grad Marke kratzen ....
Wasserwechsel gibts im moment nur 1000 Liter die Woche und gefüttert wird nur ne Handvoll ...
Obwohl die Koi locker schon das doppelte Verdrücken würden .....
Wasser aktuell leicht Schwankend zwischen 12 und 14 Grad .....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Apr. 2019)

Skadi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 206629  ... ohne Worte




sieht ja aus wie in Sibirien

hier kommen zum Glück bei +6 Grad nur ein paar Flöckchen die sich bei Bodenkontakt sofort in Wasser auflösen. Es reicht schon das ein Teil der __ Magnolien nach den vorgestrigen Nachtfrost "karamelisiert" aussehen tut

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (13. Apr. 2019)

So siehts um 16.45 Uhr mitteleuropäischer SOMMERZEIT in 35685 Dillenburg aus...

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Apr. 2019)

Hi Axel,

der Teich vom Nachbar ist immer noch schneelos, waren hier vor ein paar Minuten auch schon wieder +10 Grad

auch noch nachträglich alles Gute zum 49sten Burtzeltag


----------



## axel120470 (13. Apr. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Axel
> 
> auch noch nachträglich alles Gute zum 49sten Burtzeltag



Danke schön Frank,

Hier scheint jetzt auch wieder die Sonne und der Schnee ist Geschichte.
Der April, der macht was er will .

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Apr. 2019)

Bei uns in SH hat es heute Vormittag geschneit, blieb aber nur 1h liegen.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Apr. 2019)

Zu Karfreitag rufen se schon wieder 23°C auf. Also alles gut.


----------



## DbSam (14. Apr. 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> So siehts um 16.45 Uhr mitteleuropäischer SOMMERZEIT in 35685 Dillenburg aus...


Ja, da fehlt Wasser und die Terrasse ist auch irgendwie unvollständig ...
Oder was genau meinst Du? 

Du hattest Geburtstag?
Dann ebenfalls nachträglich alles Gute von uns.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
-2,9°C und leichte Flöckchen auch hier ...


----------



## axel120470 (14. Apr. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ja, da fehlt Wasser und die Terrasse ist auch irgendwie unvollständig ...
> Oder was genau meinst Du?
> 
> Du hattest Geburtstag?
> ...


Danke Carsten,

Nun , ich meinte den Schneeee. Und nstürlich den Rest der von dir angesprochenen Sachen. Bin ein wenig am umgestalten ( nach deinen Tipps der letzten Besuche )
Die scheußliche Steinfolie fliegt gerade raus. Und der Kies in der Pflanzenzone wird gerade durch gewaschenen Sand ersetzt. Sieht jetzt stellenweise schon erheblich besser aus.

Gruß Axel


----------



## DbSam (14. Apr. 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Bin ein wenig am umgestalten ( nach deinen Tipps der letzten Besuche )



Du Armer ...
Ich weiß schon, warum ich mich nie zu mir einladen werde. lol


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Wenn es mal weniger flockt, da müssen wir unbedingt Dein Grill noch einmal ausprobieren ...  

PPS:
Außerdem muss ich den Zustand von meinem goldenen Koi begutachten, also ob Du ihn auch ordentlich pflegst ...


----------



## axel120470 (14. Apr. 2019)

Och, arm würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Gefällt mir so erheblich besser. Man lernt ja nie aus.
Mit dem Grill können wir gerne machen.
Freu mich schon drauf.

So, aber jetzt gute Nacht.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Rhabanus (14. Apr. 2019)

So, mal paar Bilder unseres Teichs. War schon 2x drin - natürlich ohne (!) Neo. Ansonsten steht alles in den Startlöchern...


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Apr. 2019)

Der Frühling ist jetzt auch bei uns angekommen, und laut heutigem Wetterbericht bleibt er auch erst mal hier.

Es blüht so einiges.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Apr. 2019)

Bei mir ist der Teich randvoll. Seit ich weiß, dass er haargenau mit dem Grundwasserspiegel korreliert, habe ich mir das Nachfüllen abgeschminkt. Die 160.000 l Wasser im vergangenen Jahr waren da eine desillusionierende Erfahrung, beziehungsweise das ratzfatzartige Verschwinden der 160.000 l innerhalb von ein paar Wochen war desillusionierend. Aber immerhin habe ich jetzt nette neue Bekannte beim Wasserverband und der lokalen freiwilligen Feuerwehr. Ist ja auch was. 

Davon abgesehen sind mir die ersten beiden __ Frösche begegnet und die __ Pestwurz beginnt nach überreicher Blüte mit der Blätterproduktion. Ich habe mir vorgenommen, die Pestwurz vor dem Teich wegzubekommen, dahinter darf sie gerne stehenbleiben. Das wird mal wieder ein böser Kampf gegen Rhizome. Das __ Schilf hingegen, welches wir im vergangenen Jahr bei beinahe leerem Teich hervorragend dicht über dem Teichboden kappen konnten, lässt sich – drückt uns die Daumen, dass es so bleibt! – noch nicht wieder blicken. Es wäre großartig, wenn es damit besiegt wäre. Der Ratschlag war ja, die hohlen Schilfrohre mit Wasser volllaufen zu lassen, damit die Pflanzen eingehen. Ich bin ja normalerweise nicht dafür, Pflanzen (in meinem Garten) auszurotten, aber die Menge an rhizombewehrten Wucherpflanzen in meinem vor drei Jahren gekauften Garten geht auf keine Kuhhaut! Das Schilf, die Pestwurz und ein riesiger Knöterich (sowie ausläuferbildende Quecke) sind schon wirkliche Nervensägen! Ach – erwähnte ich diese doofen Brombeerranken, die zehnmeterlange Fußangeln auf dem Grundstück verteilen und fiese Dornen aber keinerlei Früchte tragen? Der Giersch erscheint da schon fast harmlos. Ich hoffe dagegen sehr, dass __ Wasserdost, __ Blutweiderich und __ Mädesüß wieder auftauchen werden. Und ich bange, ob die Krebsscheren, die ich von Eva-Maria bekommen hatte, die Trockenheit im Teich überlebt haben. *hoff*

Es gibt aber auch Grund zur Freude: Im letzten Herbst habe ich ein Rosenbeet angelegt und den Pflanzen geht es sehr gut. Dazu gibt es einen netten Haselstaketenzaun mit Rosenbogen, an den ich zwei schöne Kletterrosen gesetzt habe. Die mithilfe eines Gärtners im vorletzten Jahr behutsam beschnitten Obstbäume und Heckensträucher treiben aus und werden dieses Jahr hoffentlich ordentlich Blüten und Blätter tragen.

Und am Teich könnte endlich die neue Brücke entstehen, mir der ich Euch schon seit ewigen Zeiten in den Ohren liege. Mal sehen.

Ich mache über Ostern mal Fotos. Aber erstmal muss ich Rasen mähen, sonst brauche ich demnächst Schafe …


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2019)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ansonsten steht alles





Rhabanus schrieb:


> So, mal paar Bilder unseres Teichs. War schon 2x drin - natürlich ohne


Na bei den Temperaturen wird da auch nicht viel hängen, ist ja alles Steifgefrohren. Aber das ganze ohne Gummi, hast du denn gar kein Verantwortungsgefühl,  tzzz


----------



## axel120470 (18. Apr. 2019)

Den Gründonnerstag mal ein bißchen genutzt und 7Std. lang Naturstein Verblender geschnitten...
  
Alles für den Teich 
  
Ich weiß, da fehlt noch ein bißchen Wasser. 

Aber bald ist fertig, alter Mann ist ja schließlich kein D-Zug 

Meine Frau bekommt schon die Krise wenn sie von mir hört: " Ich muß noch mal am Teich was machen"!

Wünsche Euch allen frohe Ostern

Gruß 
Axel


----------



## DbSam (19. Apr. 2019)

Wow ...  like


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Da bin ich ja froh, dass Du das Foto vom Eingang Deines Grundstückes nicht gepostet hast.


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wow ... like


Ja Carsten, nimm dir ein Beispiel, da wird sogar gegen den Druck der Frau geschaft.


----------



## DbSam (19. Apr. 2019)

Ach komm, geh weg, ...

Als ich Dir letztens die Mörtelkelle und einen Naturstein in die Hand drücken wollte ...
Da warst Du doch schon verschwunden, noch bevor ich den Satz vollendet hatte.

Und das bissel Riemchen schneiden, das mach ich doch im vorbeigehen ...
lol


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Das mit der Bank dort wird nichts, null Ausblick ...


----------



## axel120470 (19. Apr. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> PS:
> Da bin ich ja froh, dass Du das Foto vom Eingang Deines Grundstückes nicht gepostet hast.



Jetzt steh ich grad am Schlauch?
Welchen Eingang meinst Du ?
Baaaaahnhof???????

Gruß
Axel


----------



## DbSam (19. Apr. 2019)

Na den Eingang, an welchem Deine Frau das Schild mit der Auflistung der unerwünschten Personen aufgestellt hat.
Auf diesem Schild sind doch all jene aufgelistet, welche einen negativen Einfluss auf Dich und Euer Haushaltskonto haben.
Und ich stehe als erster ganz oben und fett gedruckt ... 


Gruß Carsten
lol


----------



## axel120470 (19. Apr. 2019)

Da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Ganz oben stehst Du , ja. Aber das ist die Liste der Menschen die herzlich Willkommen sind.


----------



## PeBo (19. Apr. 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Den Gründonnerstag mal ein bißchen genutzt


Habe ich ebenfalls; und habe mal schnell einen kleinen Zaun an die Terrasse zum Teich hin errichtet. Die Edelstahldrähte sollen verhindern, dass mein Enkel unbeabsichtigt in den Teich fällt.  Auslöser war das folgende Bild, welches mich doch etwas erschreckte:

  

 Der kleine macht es seinem Opa nach und käschert die Blütenblätter vom Teich! 

 Außerdem musste ich den Rasen neben dem Teich erneuern/reparieren.  Der letzte warme trockene Sommer hat zu viele Lücken hinterlassen. 

  

Der Zaun hat noch den zusätzlichen Vorteil, dass  man den Tisch jetzt direkt an den Teich rücken kann, ohne dass man das ungute Gefühl bekommt, gleich in den Teich zu fallen.

 
   

Gruß Peter


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Apr. 2019)

Riemchen kleben kann doch Spaß machen...
Bei mir am Haus waren es ca. 10000 Stück....richtige Ecken...alles Eigenleistung Viertelverband und Bottering Floating...
Also Kleber auf die Wand und das Riemchen
1 Jahr meines Lebens...


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Apr. 2019)

Vor einer Woche sah es so aus


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2019)

Neuer Rekord des Wassers 15,3°C.
Dafür ist dieses Jahr einiges in die “Dutten“
(kaputt) gegangen.
Meine alte Strömungspumpe (6000 l/h) hat sich verabschiedet und der UVC Klärer (75 W).
Aber ich wäre ein schlechter “Teich-Narr“ ohne Ersatz , jedenfalls der Strömungspumpe betreffend.
Doppelt so stark.und dimmenbar.

Im Moment ist eine leichte Algen-Blüte vorhanden.

Ach und die Goldfische wurden stark dezimiert
Der Teich sieht echt etwas “leer“ aus,
dafür könnte mit Sicherheit noch 3-4 schöne Koi  einzelnen.
Welche .


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Apr. 2019)

16° Wassertemp....Strohhut und Sonnenschutzcreme....
Heute ist Pflanzenfilterteichreinigung angesagt...3 Schubkarren Fadenalgen sind schon raus...jetzt nur rein und Schlamm absaugen...


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2019)

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen musste ich auch schon meinen Filter anwerfen. Da das Wasser noch ein wenig kalt war, wird es diesmal nichts mit Algenblüte . Meine Sonnenbarsch-Frau ist vermutlich ihres langjährigen Partners verlustig gegangen, und hat selber eine gespaltene Seitenflosse... (da waren wohl neugierige Miezekatzen oder anderes Getier am Werk). Es gibt aber genug Nachwuchs ... .


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Apr. 2019)

Wer hat mehr Blüten an einer __ Sumpfdotterblume?


----------



## sebi3 (22. Apr. 2019)

Heute mal den __ Moderlieschen etwas zerkrümeltes Flockenfutter gegeben, kamen auch direkt angeschwommen. Man sieht auch die vielen Mini-__ Schnecken, vermutlich weil zu viel Laub in den Teich geflogen ist, haben die jetzt ordentlich Nahrung.


----------



## Pammler (23. Apr. 2019)

Hallo, ich war lange nicht da. Hier mal mein Teich vom Wochenende. 

.


----------



## Pammler (23. Apr. 2019)

Meine Sumpfdotterblumen.


----------



## Werner11 (23. Apr. 2019)

so sieht es zurzeit in Duingen aus


----------



## dasHirschl (23. Apr. 2019)

Langsam wird es grün... langsam!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Apr. 2019)

Hallo, auch mal wieder ein paar Fotos von mir.
Viele Grüße aus Oberhavel,
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Apr. 2019)

der Kirschbaum steht in voller Blüte, und der Kleine hier wollte unbedingt rein zu uns
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Apr. 2019)

Hallo, und weil alles so toll blüht, ein paar Bilder von der Tulipan im Britzer Garten, Berlin
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Anja W. (24. Apr. 2019)

Der Buchfink wollte vor den vielen bunten Eiern im Baum Deckung suchen! 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Apr. 2019)




----------



## RKurzhals (25. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,
auch von mir ein kleines update - die Fische sind munter und verfressen, und der __ Fieberklee fängt gerade an zu blühen.


----------



## troll20 (25. Apr. 2019)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Der Buchfink wollte vor den vielen bunten Eiern im Baum Deckung suchen!
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> Anja



Neee, der überlegt wie man so die Eier ausbrüten soll


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Apr. 2019)

Unsere Amphibien   
   

und das Jungvolk


----------



## dasHirschl (29. Apr. 2019)

Sonntag Nachmittag. War paar Tage nicht da und habe die Fische mal in Ruhe gefüttert... es wird grün...


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2019)

Es wird bunt am Teichrand
         

ein Wasserschuh


----------



## samorai (3. Mai 2019)

Es wird eisig am Teich-Rand

Jetzt sind es doch die Eisheiligen, eine Woche zu früh sagen die Wetter Fritzen.
Habe gehandelt und bin zurück in den Wintermodus, dh läuft nur noch eine Pumpe läuft im Teich.
Das Wasser hat heute noch 14°C und versuche diese zu halten, Heizkabel ist noch verbaut.


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2019)

Von gerade eben 

  

Weiß net ob das Lichtsmog ist oder der Mond aufgeht.  Wie ich gerade nachgesehen habe, haben wir Neumond. Also kann das nur Lichtsmog sein. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Mai 2019)

Oder es brennt im Nachbarort.


----------



## jolantha (4. Mai 2019)

Helmut, das sieht wirklich toll aus . So einen Anblick gibt es hier, auf dem platten Land natürlich nicht. 
( Dafür kann ich aber schon morgens sehen, wer nachmittags zum Kaffee kommt )


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Oder es brennt im Nachbarort.



Das sollte die nächste große Stadt sein ... Wiener Neustadt liegt östlich in ca. 25km Entfernung.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (5. Mai 2019)

Trotz der zur Zeit nasskalten Witterung haben sich die Pflanzen im Teich schon prächtig entwickelt.  In meinem bewachsenen Filter Bachlauf ist die Wuchshöhe bereits auf über 1 m gestiegen. 

 

  

Gruß Peter


----------



## dasHirschl (5. Mai 2019)

Peter, dein Teich sieht Mega aus... wie lang und wie tief ist das Bachlauf? Hängt da trotzdem noch ein Filter dran und wo läuft das Wasser wieder in den Teich? Deine Wasseroberfläche sieht so ruhig aus


----------



## axel120470 (5. Mai 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Trotz der zur Zeit nasskalten Witterung haben sich die Pflanzen im Teich schon prächtig entwickelt.  In meinem bewachsenen Filter Bachlauf ist die Wuchshöhe bereits auf über 1 m gestiegen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207263
> 
> ...


Hallo Peter,
ich war definitiv zu früh dieses Jahr bei Dir, sieht sehr schön aus bei dir.

Mein Teich sieht momentan leider etwas Karg aus. Bedingt durch einige Änderungen gerade im Pflanzenbereich.
      

Gruß
Axel


----------



## PeBo (5. Mai 2019)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> wie lang und wie tief ist das Bachlauf? Hängt da trotzdem noch ein Filter dran und wo läuft das Wasser wieder in den Teich



Der Bachlauf ist rund 5m lang und im Mittel 40cm breit. Die Tiefe beträgt auch ca 40cm - es liegt aber noch ein 10m langes Drainagerohr im Kreis drin, damit auch Wasser durch den Wurzelbereich der Pflanzen fließt.

  

Der Einlauf in den Teich ist eigentlich nicht zu sehen, weil da unterirdisch noch ein KG Rohr unter den Pflanzen durch in den Teich führt. Hier aber mal ein Bild von der Stelle bevor es nach unten fließt.

  

Aber UV Lampe, Bogensieb-Vor-Filter und Filter habe ich auch in dem Wasserkreislauf. Das Wasser gelangt über einen Bodenablauf dorthin.
Den Filter benötige ich, weil 3 Koi im Teich schwimmen. Ein kleiner mit knapp 50cm und noch 2 große mit über 70cm Länge.

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (5. Mai 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> ich war definitiv zu früh dieses Jahr bei Dir



Naja, das lässt sich ja wiederholen. Aber jetzt bin ich erst einmal dran -  ich denke in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen werde ich mal einen Gegenbesuch starten. Ich melde mich! 

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (5. Mai 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Naja, das lässt sich ja wiederholen. Aber jetzt bin ich erst einmal dran -  ich denke in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen werde ich mal einen Gegenbesuch starten. Ich melde mich!
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Peter



Mach das.

Und ich hoffe jetzt auf trockenes Wetter damit ich bis zu Deinem Besuch halbwegs fertig bin und den Teich wieder auf normalen Wasserstand habe. 
Gruß
Axel

PS.: und da wartet noch ein kleiner Karaschi auf Abholung , aber ich wollte ihm den Stress des Umbaus nicht antun.

PPS.: ich glaube ich muss mich jetzt wirklich beeilen


----------



## DbSam (5. Mai 2019)

@axel120470 :
Aber sieht doch auch in halbfertig schon gut aus. 
Kein Vergleich zur ollen, alten Steinfolie ...


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Blick vom Dach des Wintergartens auf die Teichbaustelle:
  

Man könnte und müsste jetzt weiter mauern, wenn das Wetter und die Temperaturen mitspielen ...
Dann kann zumindest der Teichbereich fertig gestaltet werden.
Die Skimmerabdeckung ist auch beim Steinmetz bestellt, 4 Wochen ...

PPS:
Die Seerosen schrauben sich so langsam nach oben, sind halt 70 cm ... :
  

PPPS:
Die Dichtungen Scheibe/Rahmen der Dachluke vom Wintergarten sind erst einmal provisorisch wieder dicht.
Habe alles gereinigt und die Maße der Dichtgummis aufgenommen. 
Kann nun neue bestellen, denn die alten sind nach 24 Jahren am Ende.


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2019)

Bei mir ist die Algenblüte zu Ende und man kann wieder sehen was das Herz begehrt.
 .....Fische.......
    
Fehlen nur noch die richtigen Temperaturen.


----------



## dasHirschl (5. Mai 2019)

@samorai und was für Apparate... geil... gefällt mir auch gut. Hätte ich ein Eigenheim wäre ein großer Teich mit Kois die erste Gestaltung im Garten... sehr schön...

@PeBo danke für die ausführliche Erklärung... echt toll gemacht der ganze Teich...


----------



## PeBo (7. Mai 2019)

Gerade eben bei meinem Kontrollgang am Teich (ich rette zur Zeit täglich Dutzende an Kaulquappen aus meinem Vorfilter) habe ich mal ein Foto geschossen. Leider sind zur Zeit die Temperaturen noch zu kalt aber ich habe schon richtig Lust auf die Abende am Teich mit einem Glas __ Wein bekommen.
Ich hoffe die Stimmung kommt rüber:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2019)

Kommt toll rüber ... allerdings bei der Kälte macht es noch keinen Spaß.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## dasHirschl (8. Mai 2019)

Sieht echt Mega aus... ich hoffe auch es wird bald wärmer und die Gartensaison...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo, und wieder ein paar neue Fotos, jetzt fangen die Rhododendren an zu blühen,
 aber es ist immer noch ganz schön kalt (nachts um die 0 Grad!) 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Kusa72 (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo, die Koi sind grad mit den Kaulquappen der __ Kröten vollauf beschäftigt und verlangen nach keinerlei Zusatzfutterli. Ansonsten herscht im und am Wasser noch nicht die von uns allen gewünschte Wohlfühlstimmung. __ Wein mit der Frau bei den Temperaturen fällt aus. Allenfalls ein Bier für den Mann. Ein Prost in die Runde. LG KuSa72


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2019)

Alles im grünen Bereich ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Mai 2019)

Schöne Bilder wieder hier .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2019)

kaum hats mal ordentlich Regen gegeben ist der Teich wieder richtig sauber (Algenleichen und sonstiger Dreck an der Oberfläche sind aus dem Teich gespült), hat nen Wasserwechsel bekommen und was muß man da heute in der Sonne sehen. 

die __ Moderlieschen spielen wieder überall  "Stengelschubsen" - das kann ja wieder heiter werden

MfG Frank


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2019)

Threadtitel: Wie sieht es 2019 an Euren Teichen aus?

Weiß ich nicht genau, muss werkeln.
Aber der hier unten, der schaut viel öfter als ich am Teich vorbei und auch hinein ...:
 
Er erzählt aber nichts ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder.
Macht's gut und eine schöne Woche!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Threadtitel: Wie sieht es 2019 an Euren Teichen aus?
> 
> Weiß ich nicht genau, muss werkeln.
> Aber der hier unten, der schaut viel öfter als ich am Teich vorbei und auch hinein ...:
> ...



Hi Carsten,

da ist am Teich dann wohl "alles für die Katz"

MfG Frank


----------



## DbSam (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo Frank,

 ...  also ich hoffe doch ganz stark: Nicht.

Der 'Clown' liegt oft schlafend oder dösend am Teich.
Wobei ich in letzter Zeit beobachtet habe, dass er öfters eher eine Lauerstellung einnimmt. 

Wahrscheinlich muss ich ihm beibringen, dass das 'meine' Tiere sind und kein Futter.
Ich weiß bloß noch nicht genau, wie ich das am besten anstellen soll.
Soweit verfolg- und nachprüfbar, befolgt er im Haus seine Regeln für eine Katze unerwartet gut und vorbildlich. Berechenbar.
Aber draußen in der Wildnis?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ironniels (13. Mai 2019)

So schaut's aktuell bei mir aus ...die Algen sind auf dem Rückzug nachdem es im April so Heiss war und die Pflanzen tun ihr übriges ..bin gerade dabei meine Oberflächen skimmer von us 3 und Pumpe auf Filterbürstentonne und Luftheber umzubauen


----------



## axel120470 (15. Mai 2019)

Nach der ganzen Riemchenschneiderei, der Sanierung der Firma Sika und etlichen Schimpfworten beim kleben der Grauwacke-Riemchen ist der innere Teil des Teichs jetzt fertig.
        
Wenn das Sika ausgedünstet und durchgehärtet ist fülle ich dann endlich den Teich wieder auf Normalniveau.

Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch den Pflanzenfiltergraben machen. 
Hmmm. "Nur noch" heißt, nachdem ich mir das ganze heute Abend mit dem ein oder anderen  betrachtet habe, viel Schneiderei.
Die sch... Folie hat eindeutig zu viele Falten.

Nun ja, gut Ding will Weile haben. Und wäre Carsten nicht zu Besuch gewesen, würde ich jetzt an meinem Teich sitzen und ein Bierchen trinken und die schööööne Steinfolie betrachten und : mich langweilen.
  
Meine kleinen fühlen sich aber trotz des Umbaus sehr wohl und fressen mir die Haare vom Kopf

Gruß
Axel

PS.: Morgen mach ich glaube ich nix, ausser einen trinken am Teich.

PPS.: Oder vielleicht ein Bierchen, wenn mein Bielieferant funktioniert


----------



## DbSam (16. Mai 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Und wäre Carsten nicht zu Besuch gewesen, würde ich jetzt an meinem Teich sitzen und ein Bierchen trinken und die schööööne Steinfolie betrachten


lol
Weißt Du, ich musste doch mein Bau-Elend weitergeben.
Ich konnte Dir doch nicht sagen, dass ich neidisch auf Deinen Stuhl am Teich, Dein Bier auf dem Tisch und Deine innere Langeweile war.
Das ging gar nicht ... 

Aber warum Dein Aufschrei?
Anscheinend bist Du gleich fertig und so richtig schön liederlich sieht Dein Garten auch noch nicht aus.
Nur ein bissel. Eher nur wie eine Kindergartenbaustelle. So eine aus der Krabbelgruppe ...
Ich glaub, ich muss doch bei Dir vorbei kommen. Da machen wir ruckzuck 'ne Großbaustelle draus. 
Hast Glück, dass ich momentan arbeitsmäßig unabkömmlich bin.

Auf meinem BER an meiner Frau ihrem Teich geht es auch voran. Etwas schleppend, dafür aber wie gewohnt zäh und langsam.
Jedenfalls habe ich keine Probleme mit Plastedübeln und Kalksandstein.

Nur mit Granitsteinen und dem kalten Wetter.
Da wurde halt in der Gartenhütte weiter gewurstelt. Darin die Steuerung und Installation für die automatische Kompostberegnungsanlage fertig gestellt und auch das dafür erforderliche PE-Rohr nachträglich durch die Bodenplatte gezerrt, damit ich danach dann endlich die Fußbodenplatten legen und die Teilbaustelle Gartenhütte abhaken kann.
Aber erst wenn dort auch außen die Platten liegen, sagt meine Frau.

Meine Frau hat halt immer seltsame und ausgefallene Wünsche. 
Den von mir vehement vorgetragenen Wunsch nach einem elektrischen Bierlift vom Haus zur Hütte - den hat sie aber kategorisch abgelehnt. Von mir aus, da muss sie halt ein paarmal laufen ... 

Aktuelle Fotos von meinem BER muss ich nachreichen.
Habe nur welche vom letzten WE, als mich meine Frau auf den höchsten Berg von Sachsen zerrte.
Kalt und windig war es dort.
Und diesig. Und auch kalt und sehr windig.
Also, so bissel mehr als kühler Wind. Eher sehr kalt, sehr windig und sehr diesig.
Wenigstens das Abendbrot war gut und nicht vom kalten Winde verweht. 

 



Gruß Carsten

PS:
Habe Angst vor dem nächsten Wochenende, denn da soll es schönes Wetter geben.
Wahrscheinlich steht dann um 6 Uhr das Frühstück bereit, die Arbeitsklamotten liegen an der Terrassentür und meine liebe Frau steht diktierend hinter mir, kaum dass der letzte Schluck Kaffee den Hals hinunter geflossen ist ... 

PPS:
Irgendwo läuft gerade eine Doku über Mondlandungen ...
Bisher waren nur Männer auf dem Mond. 
Ist aber auch logisch, denn eine Mondlandung mit Frauen geht ja nicht, weil dann wäre die Rakete ja unbemannt.


----------



## axel120470 (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo Carsten,
Mit Dir wollt ich grad nicht tauschen. Auf nen hohen Berg mit Wind und Kälte ....brrrrrr.
Gar nicht mein Ding.
Und dann Deine vielen Baustellen...ok, ich freu mich auf meine Kindergartenbaustelle.
Haste auf dem letzten Bild deinen Goldenen gesehen? Macht sich prächtig.

WE soll Wettertechnisch super werden, und ich kann nix machen. Muss am Freitag mal ein bißchen verreisen. Ohne Frau und Kind, erholen von der Kleinbaustelle, Weißbier im Biergarten trinken.....

Und wenn ich dann bald fertig bin ( wird Mann jemals fertig? ) , dann freu ich mich auf ein Bier am Teich mit Dir

Gruß 
Axel

PS.: Ich denk an Dich, wenn ich Samstag am Weißwurstäquator bin und lecker Bier trinke


----------



## DbSam (16. Mai 2019)

Na, dann viel Spaß da unten.
Wir waren vor vier Wochen dort, seitdem ist das Bier alle und der Pflanzen-Kölle ausverkauft. 
Da kannste dann nur mit Deinem kleinen weißen Einkaufswagen im Kreis fahren.


Schönes WE und gute Fahrt,
Gruß Carsten


PS:
Ja, behandle meinen Goldie gut und gib ihm ordentlich zu futtern.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass er argwöhnisch Dein Treiben begutachtet ...


----------



## axel120470 (16. Mai 2019)

Bier ist wieder aufgefüllt.
Und Danke. Ja, der Goldene schaut mich immer argwöhnisch an und hofft das ich mit dem Unsinn bald fertig bin


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2019)

Sehr viel Schaum im Filter und teilweise ist auch der Teich betroffen.
Ich tippe mal auf tote Bakterien!?
Der Teich hat im Moment 12°C , vor drei Wochen lagen die Temperaturen bei 19°C.

Einmal Hü und einmal Hot.
Fängt ja gut an.


----------



## troll20 (16. Mai 2019)

Oder abgestorbene Algen oder haben die Fische Antischuppenshampoo benutzt 
Das sollte man mal bei einem   ganz in ruhe betrachten.


----------



## samorai (17. Mai 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das sollte man mal bei einem




Genau Rene, Morgen bei der EXPO!


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Mai 2019)

Erst nasskalt und jetzt sonnigheiss..


----------



## Ida17 (19. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> PS:





DbSam schrieb:


> PPS:



Und jetzt das* PPPS:
*
Wenn Du, lieber Carsten, solche vortrefflichen Amüsements schreiben kannst, dann mach doch bitte mit dem Bautröt weiter!
Komm, trau Dich Traudel, wir lachen auch ganz bestimmt 



Im Übrigen, mein Teich hat Wasser bis oben hin, war ganz schön schaurig gestern.
Koi fühlen sich pudelwohl und da das Wetter nun endlich mitspielt und die nächsten Tage (hoffentlich Wochen) auch nachts nicht rapide nach unten geht, kamen gestern Mittag die neuen Koi dazu!
Heidewitzka, das war ein Gebrodel, sind es doch 2 prächtige Karashi-Weibchen und ein zierliches Ai-Goromo-Mädchen!
Da haben die Jungs nicht schlecht gestaunt


----------



## senator20_2000 (19. Mai 2019)

Ich zeigs mal lieber im bewegtem Bild:




_View: https://youtu.be/PGTTgHyx8Xs_




Dazu noch meine Seerosen Beete:




_View: https://youtu.be/35r6jcS9Bhg_


----------



## Wachtlerhof (19. Mai 2019)

Hast Du dieses Koi-Aquarium selbst gebaut? Sieht ja klasse aus.


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2019)

Servus Gisela

Nennt sich auch Fischturm ...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/erfahrungen-zum-thema-fischturm-fischsäule.49136/

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Mushi (19. Mai 2019)

Bei mir sieht es 2019 so aus:






Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## senator20_2000 (20. Mai 2019)

@gisela naja das Aquarium selbst ist gekauft, aber eingebaut hab ich es selbst. Wobei die 600kg schweben zulassen schon für einiges Kopfzerbrechen gessorgt hat....


----------



## AndreaR (20. Mai 2019)

Die __ Bachbunge und das Sumpfvergissmeinicht blühen, die Katze genießt (Bilder von gestern Nachmittag  ) die Sonne und das Meisenkind wächst.


----------



## AndreaR (20. Mai 2019)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> @gisela naja das Aquarium selbst ist gekauft, aber eingebaut hab ich es selbst. Wobei die 600kg schweben zulassen schon für einiges Kopfzerbrechen gessorgt hat....



Das glaube ich gerne - dafür sieht es aber auch genial aus.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Mai 2019)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> @gisela naja das Aquarium selbst ist gekauft, aber eingebaut hab ich es selbst. Wobei die 600kg schweben zulassen schon für einiges Kopfzerbrechen gessorgt hat....


Danke für Deine Erklärung. Geht mir jetzt nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Allerdings müsste es für meine Pfütze kleiner und vor allem leichter sein. Die 600kg zu wuppen ist schon was. 
Aber klasse sieht das in jedem Fall aus.
(Ich heiße zwar auch Gisela, bin aber nicht diese Lady sondern Wachtlerhof.)


----------



## PeBo (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo Gisela,
die gibt es in den kleineren Ausführungen auch fertig zu kaufen:
https://www.google.de/search?q=fischturm&client=safari&hl=de&prmd=sivn&source=lnms&tbm=shop

Gruß Peter


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Mai 2019)

Da habt Ihr mir jetzt aber Kompanien von Flöhen in die Ohren gesetzt ... Danke für die Links dazu.

Ob ich sowas in der Pfütze machen kann, mal sehen, haben da halt auch __ Frösche (noch kleine) und ich bin ja nicht durchgehend dort. 
Aber hier hab ich ja auch noch so eine Art kleiner Betonteich (aus der Not heraus entstanden), und hier hab ich keine Frösche ......


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Mai 2019)

Am Wochenede haben wir eimerweise Fadenalgen aus der Uferzone des Schwimmteichs rausgeholt. Hier paar Eindrücke nach dem kräftigen Regen heute.
Bild 1&2 Schwimmteich / Bild 3&4 Rohrkolbenbereich und Feuchtwiese / Bild 5 Moor mit Schlenke


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Threadtitel: Wie sieht es 2019 an Euren Teichen aus?
> 
> Weiß ich nicht genau, muss werkeln.
> Aber der hier unten, der schaut viel öfter als ich am Teich vorbei und auch hinein ...:
> ...



Pass nur auf, mein Schwager hat so einen Burschen der kann angeln!


----------



## DbSam (21. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube, ich habe auch so einen. 
... kann es nur nicht beweisen:
Habe Ende letzter Woche einen Fisch mit einem tiefen senkrechten Riss an einer Seite den Gnadenschuss geben und beerdigen müssen.
Könnte von einer Kralle stammen, hätte da aber wenigstens noch Spuren der verbleibenden Krallen erwartet.
Ich weiß nicht, wer sich da bedienen wollte ...


Der Kater-Clown lungert seit 2012 bei uns herum. 
Wenn er es war, dann wäre es jetzt der erste, an den Folgen sichtbare Fangversuch gewesen.
Ansonsten nutzt er den Teich eher nur als Fernseher, also als Einschlafhilfe...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dasHirschl (21. Mai 2019)

Mal wieder ein Schnappschuss von der Pfütze... Unsere __ Ringelnatter hat auch schon wieder Besuch abgestattet... derzeit bauen wir aber am Sonnendeck des Pools... der Teich aber wächst so langsam grün zu das Wasser ist noch glasklar...


----------



## Skadi (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

heute sind einige __ Libellen geschlüpft ...
   ... sechs leere Hüllen
   und noch eine an anderer Stelle.
  Seerose mit Knospen
  Seerose in 80 cm Tiefe

... und was sonst so blüht ...


----------



## dasHirschl (22. Mai 2019)

Das Sonnendeck am anderen „Teich“


----------



## DbSam (22. Mai 2019)

Sieht aus wie Reichenhain oder Adelsberg?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dasHirschl (22. Mai 2019)

Nicht ganz... unterhalb vom Südblick an einem Minikleinen Wäldchen... da wo man es nicht erwarten würde...


----------



## DbSam (22. Mai 2019)

Ach, dort hätte ich das Idyll jetzt wirklich nicht hingetan. Jedenfalls nicht nach den Fotos.
Und den Bach nebenan ...

Aber es stimmt. Zwei, drei, vier Wäldchen wurden damals noch stehengelassen. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Da kannste ja fast zu Fuß zum nächsten Baumarkt laufen und Nachschub holen.


----------



## dasHirschl (22. Mai 2019)

Wir wohnen ja auf der anderen Seite in Borna. Korrekt, der Baumarkt ist praktisch nebenan

Der Bach läuft beim Nachbar durchs Grundstück... und definitiv haben sie ein schönes Stückchen grün über gelassen, damals


----------



## DbSam (22. Mai 2019)

Wenn es mich mal Sonnabends in den Baumarkt verschlagen sollte, ich schau mal vorbei ...  
 
... vermutlich hier

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Borna - da war ich vielleicht vier, fünfmal. Salzstr., HKW, dann hört es dort auf. 
Bin im Bernsdorfer Süden aufgewachsen.


----------



## dasHirschl (23. Mai 2019)

Mach das mal, mal sehen ob du es findest... 
Borna kommt man jetzt nicht zwangsläufig hin... Abendleite wäre es... hab ich vorher auch noch nie gehört... Bernsdorf kenne ich auch einige Nasen...


----------



## RobDust (24. Mai 2019)

Huhu! So hier wächst und gedeiht alles !!

  

Hab mir irgendwie zur Aufgabe gemacht den wilden Hopfen in Form zu bringen 

Wasser is auch klar. Wieder Nachwuchs erhalten, muss mal langsam überlegen wohin mit den kurzen...


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Mai 2019)

Wilden Hopfen hatte ich auch mal, Der war den Sommer über in einem Topf auf der Terasse und wuchs an einem Seil hoch. Im Winter wurde er im Garten eingegraben, das hat er 6 - 7 Jahre mitgemacht dann ging er ein.

Geb ihm doch eine Kletterhilfe, dann hast du gleich eine Teichbeschattung.


----------



## RobDust (24. Mai 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Geb ihm doch eine Kletterhilfe, dann hast du gleich eine Teichbeschattung.



  

Dafür is der Kollege hier zuständig


----------



## axel120470 (25. Mai 2019)

Heute mal wieder ein bißchen was geschafft. Ich sehe endlich Licht am Ende des Tunnels

 
 
PS.: Wäre die Bereitschaft nicht und die Störung heute Nachmittag hätte ich noch mehr geschafft.


----------



## DbSam (25. Mai 2019)

Hi Axel, ein Ende ist doch in Sicht.
Noch 27 Tuben Kleber und ca. 93,25 Riemchen, dann hast Du die Hälfte geschafft. 



axel120470 schrieb:


> und die Störung heute ... hätte ich noch mehr geschafft



Sag ich zu meiner Frau auch immer, sie glaubt mir das nicht.
Ich hab sie dann heute auf die Leiter gestellt, zum Firstbalken streichen.

Sie war fein beschäftigt und ich hatte ein bissel Ruhe zum Verknoten der Drähte im Verteilerkasten. 
Aber erst nachdem ich vorher die Kabel mühsam und ganz, ganz wohlsortiert und geglättet in die Kanäle gepfriemelt hatte.
Eine Litze mehr und ich hätte den Deckel nicht mehr drauf bekommen. 

Der Teich ist auch noch da und dessen Umgebung wartet auf fleißige Hände, habe aber keine gefunden.
Die stecken in den Hosentaschen, sagt meine Frau. 

Na ja, wenigstens das Grünzeug macht was: es wuchert ...
  


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Befehl von der Teichbesitzerin: Morgen soll die Baustelle umsortiert werden.

Von mir aus, Hauptsache ich finde wieder ein Stellplatz für mein Bier.


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo Carsten,

die Krebsscheren im Hintergrund kommen mir bekannt vor.


----------



## DbSam (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo Nicole,

das kann nicht sein, habe doch das Preisschild abgekratzt. 


Gruß Carsten



PS:
Die sind im Teich unterwegs und immer woanders, die muss ich an die Leine legen. 

PPS:
Danke noch mal.


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
ohne Steg käme so langsam die Frage auf: "wo ist der Teich"? Ein wenig durstig war er in letzter Zeit, da hier bei uns wenig Regen vorbei gekommen ist.


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo Rolf,

Noch zwei, drei Pflanzenstengel mehr, dann sieht das so aus, als würdest Du uns ein patschnasses Beet präsentieren.
lol


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Meine Frau hat heute mit mir geschimpft, da ich die Pflanzen vor dem Haus noch nicht geknipst hätte.
"Ähm, nö, welche denn?"
"Na die von denen da, die aus dem Eimer ..." kam als Antwort, "... also die Pflanzen, welche im Eimer waren." 
"Hhmmm, na ja, vielleicht waren die Pflanzen im Eimer, aber im Eimer waren die Pflanzen wirklich nicht." antwortete ich dann darauf.
"..." 
lol

Jedenfalls soll ich unbedingt knipsen und Danke sagen.
Zumindest den zweiten Punkt erledige ich hiermit: Danke


----------



## dasHirschl (29. Mai 2019)

@DbSam ich hau mich weg


----------



## axel120470 (29. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hi Axel, ein Ende ist doch in Sicht.
> Noch 27 Tuben Kleber und ca. 93,25 Riemchen



Es waren nur noch ca. 59 Riemchen und 6 Tuben Kleber.

So, Riemchen schneiden - fertig
Riemchen angepasst - fertig
30 Deckriemchen kleben - Freitag

Dann noch Pflanzen kaufen und an Ort und Stelle setzen und dann so gut wie fertig 
Und dann am Teich sitzen , lecker Rotwein oder ein kühles Blondes trinken und genießen.

Gruß
Axel

PS.: hmmm, vielleicht auch zwischendurch mal ein Blondes

PPS.: achso, so siehts gerade aus :


----------



## samorai (29. Mai 2019)

Ist ja glanz hoch 10.
Gut sieht es aus.


----------



## axel120470 (29. Mai 2019)

Danke @samorai 
Bin gespannt wie es aussieht wenn mal wieder Wasser drin ist


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2019)

Hi Axel,


axel120470 schrieb:


> Es waren nur noch ca. 59 Riemchen und 6 Tuben Kleber.


Da hast Du bestimmt was unterschlagen, oder Dich verzählt ... 



axel120470 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie es aussieht wenn mal wieder Wasser drin ist


... und noch das Grünzeugs ringsherum dazu und dann noch etwas teichmäßig verwittert.
Ja, bin auch gespannt.  

Ist aber gut geworden und ergibt schon jetzt ein insgesamt ein homogeneres Bild, kann also mit Wasser und Pflanzendeko nur noch besser werden.
Da warste bissel fleißig, das gibt ein extra Bienchen ins Muttiheft. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (29. Mai 2019)

Hi Carsten,

auf das Bienchen im Muttiheft verzichte ich mal, viel mehr freue ich mich auf ein lecker Bierchen mit Dir am Teich

Wenn wir dann mit dem goldenen Säftchen anstoßen und den Goldenen betrachten dann strahlt bestimmt die goldene Sonne.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2019)

Hi Axel,

das wird bald, freu mich auch drauf.
Ich melde mich vorher.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Spätestens erste oder zweite Woche im Juli, mit Hänger und Werkbank ...


----------



## axel120470 (29. Mai 2019)

Hi Carsten,

alles klar. Aber..... wat willste mit dem Hänger?

Doch wohl nicht den Goldenen mitnehmen ? 

Gruß 
Axel


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Spätestens erste oder zweite Woche im Juli, mit Hänger und Werkbank ...


... drauf.



axel120470 schrieb:


> Doch wohl nicht den Goldenen mitnehmen ?


Warum nicht, bei Dir gibt es doch kein Wasser ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (29. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... drauf.
> 
> 
> Warum nicht, bei Dir gibt es doch kein Wasser ...
> ...



Stimmt, bei mir gibts nur Kaffee,Bier und __ Wein


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Mai 2019)

Wetter...Feiertag....passt mal wieder.
Die Natur gibt auch volle Pulle


----------



## Thundergirl (31. Mai 2019)

Wetter kommt bei uns im Norden auch so langsam in Fahrt. Dafür gibt die __ Rosennymphe alles.


----------



## axel120470 (1. Juni 2019)

Alles hat ein Ende, auch die.....Riemchenkleberei.

Nachdem ich gestern die letzten Riemchen geklebt habe, gings heute noch an ein paar Kleinigkeiten 
z.B. ein paar Sumpfplanzen kaufen und setzen ( es waren wirklich nur ein paar, ich wusste gar nicht wieviel Ableger ich vom letzten Jahr hatte)

Dann endlich hieß es Wasser marsch :
  

Und dann 20% Wasserwechsel/ aufgefüllt ( 3600 L ) später :
      

Jetzt geht's demnächst noch weiter mit Teichumfeld ( da wo der Kiesstreifen ist).
Ein paar nette Pflänzchen müssen da noch hin

Gruß
Axel

PS.: was hat das Bierchen doch lecker geschmeckt, nach getaner Arbeit


----------



## dasHirschl (1. Juni 2019)

Einfach Mega geil Axel...


----------



## axel120470 (2. Juni 2019)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> Einfach Mega geil Axel...



Danke schön


----------



## DbSam (2. Juni 2019)

Hi Axel,

ich habe schnell noch bissel nachgepflanzt:
 


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Das letzte Bild hättest Du vor dem Bier schießen sollen. lol

PPS:
Trink nicht alles weg ...
Sonst ist Dein Vorrat alle, noch bevor ich da bin.


----------



## axel120470 (2. Juni 2019)

Hi Carsten,

Hmmm, das letzte Bild, liegt wohl an meinem Billighandy

Hast aber schöööön nachgepflanzt

Leider bekomme ich dort in real nix hin, aber es gibt ja auch noch Deko

PS.: Mein Vorrat ist groß genug, wenn Du das alles trinken willst , mußt Du hier übernachten

Gruß
Axel


----------



## DbSam (2. Juni 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hast aber schöööön nachgepflanzt


Na ja, geht so ...


axel120470 schrieb:


> Leider bekomme ich dort in real nix hin, aber es gibt ja auch noch Deko


Du bekommst dort nix hin? 
Schade aber auch ...

Dann würde ich den Teichplaner entlassen und mit Schimpf und Schande über ihn herziehen. lol


Gruß Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (2. Juni 2019)

[QUOTE="DbSam, post: 

Dann würde ich den Teichplaner entlassen und mit Schimpf und Schande über ihn herziehen. lol


Gruß Carsten[/QUOTE]

Ich brauch ein neues zu Hause


----------



## DbSam (2. Juni 2019)

... nimm den kleinen weißen ...


----------



## axel120470 (2. Juni 2019)

Morgen


----------



## PeBo (2. Juni 2019)

Hi Axel,
alles sehr schön geworden und auch gerade noch rechtzeitig fertig bevor die beiden Neuen einziehen.
Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf, das ganze bei dir zu bestaunen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (2. Juni 2019)

Hi Peter,

ein wenig musst Du dich noch gedulden. Wolltest ja erst kommen wenn "alles" fertig ist

Aber es wird schneller gehen, wie ich ursprünglich dachte

Schönen sonnigen Sonntag allen hier.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## DbSam (2. Juni 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Wolltest ja erst kommen wenn "alles" fertig ist



Also ich finde es schade, dass Du den Peter jetzt einfach so auslädst.
Denn wann ist jemals alles fertig?

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Pflaster und Verhüterli über den rechten Daumen und ab auf die Baustelle ...

PPS:
Wachsen Fingerkuppen wieder an?


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wachsen Fingerkuppen wieder an?


Wie jetzt,  hast du schon wieder aufn Sonntag versucht zu arbeiten 

Man man, das kann doch nix werden.


----------



## DbSam (2. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, hast du schon wieder aufn Sonntag versucht zu arbeiten


Setzen, 6 ...  

Die Korrekturlesung ergab folgende Berichtigung:
_Wie jetzt, hast du schon wieder aufn Sonntag versucht zu arbeiten?
_
Gruß Carsten
lol

PS:
Heute die nur leisen Arbeiten:
Die restlichen Abdeckungen aufschrauben und die letzten Kabel in den Kasten knoten.
Dann ist alles fertsch für die Fußbodenarbeiten ...


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2019)

Sorry bei ins in der Baumschule war sitzen bleiben das einzigste adäquate Mittel um nicht vom Baum zu fallen und da ich / wir im russischen Sektor groß geworden sind ist die 6 eh die beste Zensur, darum danke ich die für dein Lob 
Aber was zu Geier bedeutet: 


DbSam schrieb:


> Dann ist alles fertsch


Das kann ja wohl kaum sein .
Du hast doch gelesen: beim Axel müssen noch Pflanzen gesetzt werden und haufenweise Kleinigkeiten beendet werden. Dazu noch das ganze Bier austrinken.  Und Anregungen für weitere Baumaßnahmen braucht seine Frau bestimmt auch noch von deiner Frau 

Aber ich gehe mal lieber schnell auf meine Banke


----------



## DbSam (2. Juni 2019)

Du darfst keine Halbsätze zitieren:
Ich schrieb, dass dann alles für die Fußbodenarbeiten fertsch ist.
Ansonsten:
Ich werde nie fertsch, ich bin mehr oder weniger fertsch.

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Bitte rüberrutschen, ich zeig Dir meinen Klappdaumen und hol auch 'nen Kaffee.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo
hier kommen wieder ein paar aktuelle Foddos...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ralph_hh (4. Juni 2019)

Schwimmkäferlarven


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2019)

Servus

@ Ralph: Das sind Großlibellenlarven ... Königslibellen & Konsorten ...

Bis jetzt __ fliegen bei mir nur __ Vierfleck und __ Kleinlibellen ...

      
Die Bilder sind von vorgestern und heute.

Der Teich gedeiht prächtig. Morgen sollte, wenn alles vom Wetter Nächtens her klappt, die "Hermine" und "Walter Pagel" zu blühen beginnen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ralph_hh (4. Juni 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> @ Ralph: Das sind Großlibellenlarven ... Königslibellen & Konsorten ...


Was denn gross schon nach wenigen Wochen? Sind dutzende davon..
Wenn ich die Bilder im Internet vergleiche, Libellenlarven und die Larven vom z.B. __ Gelbrandkäfer, dann sehen die mehr aus wie Käferlarven. __ Schwimmkäfer habe ich hier auch relativ viele, __ Libellen eigentlich keine..


----------



## jolantha (5. Juni 2019)

__ Frösche mit Nachwuchs drumherum


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> @ Ralph: Das sind Großlibellenlarven ... Königslibellen & Konsorten ...
> 
> ...



nee Helmut,

da hat Ralph recht mit Käferlarven

Großlibellenlarven haben andere Mandibel in einer Fangmaske unterm Kopf und am Hintern mehrere "Dornen"

bei denen hier sitzen die Mandibel seitlich fest am Kopf und am Hintern ist ein Atemrohr mit "Borsten" vorhanden

MfG Frank


----------



## Skadi (5. Juni 2019)

Gestern hat sich die erste Knospe von meinen Seerosen geöffnet ... heute sind es schon mehrere ... 
    

... das ist für mich jedesmal eine große Freude wenn sie blühen ... kann der Rest der Familie immer garnicht verstehen wenn ich das ganz erfreut erzähle ... *alleblöd*


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2019)

@ralph_hh : OK ... sorry für meine Fehl-Bestimmung ...

Die "Hermine" und der "Walter Pagels" haben sich entschlossen, doch noch nicht heute zu blühen ... 
Wettermäßig soll es ja auf "Gewittrig" umschlagen, schauen wir mal.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Thundergirl (6. Juni 2019)

Es blüht...


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2019)

Urwald drumherum


----------



## RobDust (14. Juni 2019)

Haben einen neuen Bewohner


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juni 2019)

RobDust schrieb:


> Haben einen neuen Bewohner


Das könnte auch ein Tagesgast sein. Sieht mir nicht nach __ Teichfrosch aus. Die anderen __ Frösche durchstreifen auch die umliegenden Felder und Gärten und kommen zumeist nur zum Ablaichen ins Wasser.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juni 2019)

Wasser hat 28grad
Wir haben ein Entenpaar mit 8 Kücken..


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Juni 2019)

Und was machst du jetzt, dürfen sie bleiben? Sind ja niedlich und man hat ja ein weiches Herz!

Andererseits, Entenkacke, Zerkarien, ausgerupfte Pflanzen.

Haben die schon am Teich gebrütet, oder sind sie mit Kind und Kegel zugewandert?


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juni 2019)

Einzelne __ Enten bekamen ja sonst immer Landeverbot.
Die Famile darf  natürlich befristet bleiben.

Entenkacke  nehmen wir dafür in Kauf....
Alles kann man sowieso nicht verhindern.....kontrollieren.
Zerkarien kenne ich ja zu gut- es hatte mich ja mal erwischt gehabt.
Das passiert aber nur wenn man nur in Badehose den Pfanzenfilterteich ausräumt.

Wir haben nicht herausbekommen, wo sie gebrütet haben.
Bei uns jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte Anfang Mai mehrmals ein Entenpaar vertrieben das abends bei Dämmerung anflog. Wir wunderten uns um die Zeit das der Hund immer wieder hinter den Bambussträuchern herumstreunt. Dann fragte und die Nachbarin ob wir wüssten das zwischen Sträuchern und Zaun ein Entenpaar ein Nest baut. Also nachgeschaut, und es war zum Glück  noch kein Gelege drinnen.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juni 2019)

Die übernächsten Nachbarn  beklagten veute den Verlust von jungen Gurkenpflanzen....
Irgendwas hat 10 von 12 inkl. der Minigurken abgefressen..

Die Entenmutter ist gestern mit den Kücken irgendwohin gewatschelt...der Erpel ist heute schon wieder da...

Mal sehen, was die Natur von den 8 Kücken übrig lässt..
Wir halten ja auch 2 Raubtiere....die auch manchmal baden gehen und inzwischen ohne Gurtzeug unterwegs sind.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Juni 2019)

So gefährlich schauen die beiden eigentlich nicht aus, wir haben auch schon immer Katzen aber eine die freiwillig ins Wasser geht hatten wir noch nicht.


----------



## Pysur (17. Juni 2019)

Sonnenaufgang an unserem (noch nicht ganz fertigem) Teich..


----------



## Tomy26 (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo

Ich lass dann auch mal einige Bilder los.
 

  Viele Blüten haben die Seerosen dieses Jahr ( werden aber auch gedüngt )

      Den Namen habe ich vergessen aber die Anzahl der Blütenblätter ist keine Täuschung, in der Beschreibung stand 64

  __ Moderlieschen Nachwuch, könnte bestimmt einige 1000 abgeben. Sind zur Zeit 3 Schwärme von ca 1 Meter Länge in den Filtergräben.

  Jeder Meter der Ufermatte wird von den Bienen als Tränke genutzt. An sonnigen Tagen sind es ca 100 die immer da sind.

  Etwas Wildwuchs, habe es aber erst mal stehen gelassen

   der erste __ Blutweiderich blüht

             Leider hat unsere Wildblumenwiese dieses Jahr viel Gras, aber auch das blüht


----------



## axel120470 (20. Juni 2019)

So sieht's JETZT aktuell aus :
  



Gruß 
Axel


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2019)

Hui Wasser von überall


----------



## axel120470 (20. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hui Wasser von überall


Das kann man so sagen, es kracht und blitzt gerade sehr heftig.

PS.: Leider das falsche Wasser für den morgigen Wasserwechsel.


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2019)

Na darum machst du ja morgen den Wasserwechsel nochmal richtig, ne.


----------



## axel120470 (20. Juni 2019)

@troll20  ganz genau


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2019)

bis auf die falsche "__ Red Spider" und die "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere" blühen nun alle Seerosen im Teich (Bilder von gestern Mittag)

heute siehts ziemlich "dreckig" im Teich aus. Ein Bär hat vorhin im Uferbereich qm2weise eingewanderte/__ wuchernde Pflanzen rausgerissen und das Wasser ist nun erst mal trübe. Morgen wird der Bär noch mal im Teich rumplanschen und wüten

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juni 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


>


Welche ist das ?


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2019)

Seerosen ...     

... die haben nächstes Jahr Düngeverbot. Basta!

 

Ansonsten ist es halt nur eine ganz gewöhnliche Seerose.
Dafür aber 'steinalt', denn diese wurde um 1978 in einem kleinen Tümpel meiner Eltern versenkt und ist wegen dessen  Abriss zu mir umgezogen ...



Gruß Carsten


PS:
... und der 'Baustellenfred', der ist auch nur noch am Teich zu finden:


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2019)

Ach Carsten, du musst doch nicht die Seerose auf Diät setzen nur weil du keine Lust hast den Teich für sie zu vergrößern. 
Stell dir vor deine Frau würde dich auf eine Nullbierdiät setzen bist du alle arbeiten zu ihrer Zufriedenheit fertig gestellt hast 


Aber scheen schaut se scho aus, ne wa.


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber scheen schaut se scho aus, ne wa.


Logisch, ist ja auch meineFrau ... 
Sonst hätte ich sie nicht genommen.
lol


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute,
Bei uns sieht es jetzt so aus.
Reichlich Grüße,
Robert


----------



## cafedelmar80 (23. Juni 2019)

Einfach herrlich, die ganzen Teiche in der Sommerpracht! 

Durch den Regen der letzten Wochen in der süddeutschen Region, habe ich so den Eindruck, dass die Pflanzen dieses Jahr recht üppig wachsen.
Unser Filtergraben ist etwas dichter bewachsen als sonst üblich - vor allem die __ Froschlöffel und die __ Sumpfschwertlilien starten durch. 
Aber auch die Pflanzen im Teichumfeld, können sich nach dem trockenen Sommer des letzten Jahres sehen lassen: dem Moorbeet kommt die Feuchtigkeit entgegen.


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2019)

Wenn hier so viele über Ihren Teich schreiben, kann ich mich nicht zurück halten.
Die Fische wachsen und wachsen und das Wasser ist wieder okay, kein Schaum mehr und dieses sehr dunkel braune Wasser ist Geschichte. 
Das Übel waren schon wieder die Siebe vom TF. 
Jetzt repariere ich sie selbst mit Innotec und haelt. 

Und nichts geht über Fotos.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Welche ist das ?


Hi Thorsten,

dat is ne "__ James Brydon"

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juni 2019)

Schön sieht's bei Euch aus !
Bei mir fangen endlich die Seerosen an zu blühen.


----------



## Pysur (24. Juni 2019)

Eure Bilder sind traumhaft schön und die Seerosen allesamt eine Wucht!!! Da geht doch gleich die Sonne auf!


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2019)

Moin,

am Wasser kann man es aushalten.
 

Mfg
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2019)

Hier noch eins,
nicht das ihr denkt nur meine Frau darf ins Wasser


----------



## samorai (24. Juni 2019)

He Ralf!
Nicht nur am, sondern auch im Wasser. 
Die anstehende Woche wird heiß.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Juni 2019)

Abtauchen ist angesagt


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Juni 2019)

Noch ein paar Teichfotos, abtauchen geht leider nicht, ist nicht tief genug.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juni 2019)

Hi Käferchen,

geht bei 1m auch schon

ich schwitze z.Z in meiner Werkstatt.
Bilder mach ich davon aber lieber keine, das fällt sonst unter  "Erregung der Öffentlichkeit"

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

__ Hechtkraut und __ Thalia und noch einiges andere blühen. das Wasser ist klar und das Wetter passt, was will man mehr?


----------



## cafedelmar80 (2. Juli 2019)

Ein kleines Update...
Inzwischen blühen auch die __ Froschlöffel und der __ Blutweiderich, sowie das __ Pfennigkraut allmählich in voller Pracht. Die Steinpflanzen auf dem Filterdach sind auch wieder üppiger nach der Hitzewelle.
Die Seerose hat zumindest eine Blüte, die sich hoffentlich bald öffnet.
Ich habe den Eindruck, die "etwas" angenehmeren Temperaturen, sind auch für dir Pflanzen idealer.  
Auch den Fischen gefällt es besser, das Wasser nun "nur noch" etwa 27 Grad hat.
Ansonsten haben wir hier auch in der Umgebungsluft 28  Grad, was es uns Menschen auch leichter macht.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juli 2019)

Mal ne Runde rundherumgelaufen...


----------



## krallowa (4. Juli 2019)

@ThorstenC
Die Sichttiefe finde ich bei dir genau richtig.
Sieht echt klasse aus, Respekt.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juli 2019)

Den Boden und die BA kann ich sehen..ebenfalls jeden Zeh wenn ich bis zum Hals drin bin.
Als der TF 5 Tage still stand....sah es etwas trüber aus.

UV ist aus...war noch nie richtig in Betrieb...

Ich könnte mit 160W UV noch sicher etwas verbessern....wozu....

Dieses Jahr ist extrem klar...
die wichtigste Veränderung war...dass ich den Schlamm aus dem Filterteich abgesaugt habe...

Die Fadenalgen wuchern vorwiegend im Filterteich....und nehmen den Schwebealgen die Nährstoffe weg...
Dafür ersticken sie regelrecht alle anderen UW Pflanzen....Natur...


----------



## breidi (5. Juli 2019)

Klasse!

Wie bekommst du es hin, dass auf den Stufen kein Mulm liegt? Wälzt du so viel Wasser um, dass die Strömung alles mitzieht? Mein Teich ist ähnlich klar aber ich habe immer leichten Mulm.

Grüße


----------



## krallowa (5. Juli 2019)

Wer oft in den Teich geht, der wirbelt auch den Mulm von den Stufen


----------



## breidi (5. Juli 2019)

das stimmt - aber einen Tag später liegt dann doch wieder was drauf :-(


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juli 2019)

Auf den Stufen war in den letzten Jahren sonst auch ein dichter Bewuchs von kürzeren Fadenalgen.
Die habe ich sonst immer nett mit dem Schlammsauger "gepflegt".
Irgendwann dieses Jahr ist dieser Algenbewuchs ebenso weg....und verschwunden.

Mulm bleibt da nicht liegen. Ich wälze ja dauerhaft um und habe zwei ganz leichte Kreisströmungen.
Dazu paddeln die Koi gerne am Rand rum und schmatzen an der Ufermatte.


----------



## axel120470 (5. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
  
So sieht ' aus.
Dbsam was here.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2019)

￼￼ Hmm sieht irgendwie nach den 7 Koi hinter den 7 Teichen aus.

Wer hat von meinem Tellerchen gegessen .


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Juli 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Anhang anzeigen 209491
> So sieht ' aus.
> Dbsam was here.
> ...



Er saß bestimmt vorne rechts bei der großen Flasche, oder?


----------



## troll20 (6. Juli 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Er saß bestimmt vorne rechts bei der großen Flasche, oder?


Und hat bestimmt den ganzen Jahresvorrat vernichtet


----------



## DbSam (6. Juli 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Er saß bestimmt vorne rechts bei der großen Flasche, oder?



Na ja, aber die war doch leer - wie das Grill auch.

Und: Ich fühle mich durchschaut.
Woher weißt Du das so genau, hast Du etwa heimlich den Axel gefragt?


troll20 schrieb:


> Und hat bestimmt den ganzen Jahresvorrat vernichtet


Habe ich nicht ganz geschafft, wurde vorher aus dem Vorratskeller geworfen. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Habe festgestellt, dass dem Axel seine Grauwacke-Teich-Riemchen sogar in Natura gut aussehen
Sogar auch wenn man die Filzbrille mal kurz abnimmt.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe zur Zeit die gleiche Situation wie @ThorstenC,  nach dem der Teich bis vor einer Woche etwas trüb war ist er jetzt glasklar. Das Wasser wurde trotz Wassertemperaturen von um die 30°C und starker Sonneneinstrahlung klar.

Das einzige was ich gemacht habe, ich habe im Abstand von 2 Wochen 2 x Stufen und Teichboden abgesaugt. Nachdem das Wasser klar war habe ich festgestellt das sich tausende kleiner sich bewegende schwarze Pünktchen im Wasser tummeln, ich vermute es sind Wasserflöhe.

Ob jetzt das absaugen oder die Wasserflöhe für das klare Wasser gesorgt haben.....keine Ahnung

    

Von den 22 Regenbogen Elritzen die ich vor 3 Jahren im Filtergraben eingesetzt habe, sehe ich ab und zu noch 3 im FG und 2 im Schwimmteich. Bedingt durch das klare Wasser ist mir im Schwimmteich ein Neuzugang aufgefallen.

    

Der kleine Kerl schwimmt immer mit den Regenbogen Elritzen ich habe keine Ahnung wo er herkommt oder was es für einer ist. An Nachwuchs der Regenbogen Elritzen glaube ich eigentlich nicht.


Der Schmetterlingsflieder fängt jetzt auch an zu blühen.

    

wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juli 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Von den 22 Regenbogen Elritzen die ich vor 3 Jahren im Filtergraben eingesetzt habe, sehe ich ab und zu noch 3 im FG und 2 im Schwimmteich.


Ja die werden nicht so alt. Der Kleine könnte nachwuchs sein. Ab und zu sollen ja welche bei guter Futterlage durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juli 2019)

Meine Teichinsel im Rasen


----------



## Tomy26 (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen



Ja es ist wieder klarer geworden, jetzt kann man die Bodenabläufe wieder erkennen.
Die letzten 3 Wochen war es anders, nur so bis 1,10 tiefe war was zu erkennen.
Habe dieses Jahr aber werden UV Lampe noch Vließfilter angeschlossen und es reicht.
Seid ca 2 Wochen werden die Fadenalgen aber deutlich mehr.

  Schön alles zugewachsen, das __ Schilf ist bald 3 Meter hoch
 

 
  viele Blüten habe ich dieses Jahr schon gehabt und Knospen sind noch einige zu sehen
   der __ Blutweiderich ist fast 2 Meter hoch

  Habe immer noch mehrere Tausend Moderliesschen ( bitte melden wer welche haben will, 10 hatte ich vor 2 Jahren eingesetzt)
  Armleuchteralgen bedecken in einem Filterteich fast den gesammten Boden
   dito
  dito + Seerose
  sieht man leider nicht so gut, an fast jedem Stengel hängen mehrere leere Puppen von geschlüpften __ Libellen.
 
Dieses Jahr habe ich richtig viele __ Schnecken kleine, mittlere und auch große man sieht sie immer und überall.
Leider ist aber auch die Mörtelschicht wieder so glatt wie letztes Jahr, es ist ein 2-3 mm starker Bewuchs auf dem man sich nicht halten kann.


----------



## Skadi (17. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe im Frühjahr ja Gold- und Regenbogenelritzen in den Teich gesetzt ..  und was soll ich sagen ... die Goldelritzen haben sich prächtig vermehrt.
In allen Größen wuseln die durch den Teich ... wenn die alle durch den Winter kommen ...  ...


----------



## krallowa (18. Juli 2019)

Hallo Skadi,
sehr schön klares Wasser
Allerdings sieht man bei dir auch schön die Fadenalgen
Wie oft musst du den Korb deiner Pumpe reinigen, setzt der sich schnell mit den Algen zu?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Skadi (18. Juli 2019)

Hallo Ralf,
... auf mein klares Wasser bin ich dieses Jahr auch sehr stolz , letztes Jahr hatte ich eine Sichttiefe von max. 20 cm ... Schwebealgen.
Tja und dieses Jahr halt Fadenalgen und klare Sicht. Die Fadenalgen treten hauptsächlich am Swimskim (würde als nächstes rechts im Bild kommen) und im Bachlauf auf. 
Wenn ich die Fadenalgen per Klobürste rund um den Swimskim aufwickel, dann wische ich auch mal über die Pumpe. Richtig sauber gemacht habe ich den Korb von der Pumpe dieses Jahr erst einmal.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Aug. 2019)

Hallo,
die Seerosen sind auf dem Höhepunkt, das bleibt wohl nur so, wenn es nicht kälter wird.


----------



## Pysur (12. Aug. 2019)

@Rolf:  Wunderschöne Seerose!! 

Ich habe nun auch endlich wieder den Durchblick und sehe sogar unsere großen Gründlinge am Boden herumhuschen.


----------



## samorai (12. Aug. 2019)

Ich habe genau gewusst das mein Teich, ein prima Platz zum Ausruhen / Leben ist.


----------



## Chelmon1 (25. Aug. 2019)

Hallo,
es wächst alles, die Fadenalgen sind bis auf einpaar Reste verschwunden. Im Pflanzengraben könnte noch ein bisschen mehr wachsen. Unterwasserpflanzen nehme ich nächste Woche wieder ein paar raus.
Nächstes Jahr probiere ich wieder eine Seerose.  
Wenn Kalk und Phosphat stimmen.

Schönen Sonntag,


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Aug. 2019)

Alles schön am Teich, außer das meine Teichpumpe nach 7 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben hat.  Neue ist schon bestellt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Aug. 2019)

Wunderschön


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Aug. 2019)

Danke


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2019)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Wunderschön


Dem kann man sich nur anschließen. Aber bei so viel Lampenputzergras musst du ja Unmengen an Lampen zum putzen haben


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Aug. 2019)

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich ja schon im Frühjahr sämtliche Wasserschrauben aus den Filtergraben entfernen. Aber wie das so ist schiebt man alles so vor sich hin, ich glaube Carsten @DbSam weis von was ich rede.

Heute Nachmittag lag ich in Badehose mit einer interessanten Zeitschrift und einem kühlen Bier im Liegestuhl. Unpassender Weise fiel meiner Frau mein so lange schon verschobenes Vorhaben wieder ein.

Na ja was soll ich sagen, ich habe mich so gut es ging gewehrt, letztendlich habe ich aber aufgegeben.

Die Hälfte habe ich jetzt raus, den Rest mache ich am Samstag.

Endlich wieder freier Blick aufs Wasser

   

Es gab 12  20l Eimer voll Grünzeug


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2019)

Hi Roland,

hätte ne Seekuh im Teich net das gleiche hinbekommen

ich muß wohl auch mal den zehnfingrigen "Unterwasserrasenmäher" auspacken. Mein Teich ist dieses Jahr fast komplett gelb, weil mit südlichem __ Wasserschlauch (Utricularia australis) zugewuchert. Nur am Rand haben die __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge noch einen 20-30cm breiten Schwimmraum. Endlich mal Wasser nachfüllen wird auch langsam Zeit, 40cm fehlen nun  und 4 Seerosen sitzen wie auch die in einem der umliegenden Waldtümpel  auf dem "trockenen"

MfG Frank


----------



## DbSam (31. Aug. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Aber wie das so ist schiebt man alles so vor sich hin, ich glaube Carsten @DbSam weis von was ich rede.


Na ja, das ist ja so:
Seit dem Teichtreffen letztes Jahr weist mich meine Frau immer darauf hin, dass ich mir ein Beispiel an Roland nehmen sollte.
Was soll ich sagen, seitdem wird nichts mehr. 
Ich liege sinnlos in der Gegend herum und der Mann meiner Frau versucht die Aufgaben allein zu erledigen.
Leider hat der gar keinen Plan, benötigt pausenlos Anleitungen bzw. Hilfestellung und ... ach lassen wir das.

Aber anstatt sich mal bissel zu bewegen, da hockt sich der Kerl in oder auf irgendwelche Geräte:
 

Wenigstens die Pflanzen halten sich tapfer und drängeln sich aus dem letzten Wurzelrest am Graben heraus:
 

So, ich leg mich wieder hin. 


Schönes Wochenende,
Gruß Carsten

PS:
Meine liebe Frau hat gestern auch mal die Teichpflanzen hin- bzw. aufgerichtet und etwas Ordnung gemacht.
Muss ich morgen mal im Bild festhalten ...

PPS:


trampelkraut schrieb:


> Na ja was soll ich sagen, ich habe mich so gut es ging gewehrt, letztendlich habe ich aber aufgegeben.



Wenn ich das so lese ...

Genau das kommt mir aber bekannt vor.
lol


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Aug. 2019)

Hallo in die Runde und schönes Wochenende.
Was habt ihr so alles im Teich, Schrauben und Schläuche? (die hab ich bei mir im Werkstattkeller)
Aber jetzt sieht doch alles wieder super aus, oder?
Habt ihr euch ein Bierchen verdient! Prost!

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## axel120470 (10. Sep. 2019)

Bei dem herlichen Wetter mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos
  morgens um 8
  
Und hier gegen 18 Uhr
  
  
  

Gruß
Axel


----------



## PeBo (10. Sep. 2019)

Hi Axel,
sieht echt super aus. Hast die Fotos sicher mit deiner neuen Kamera geschossen.

So wie ich das sehe muss ich demnächst wieder einmal bei dir vorbeischauen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Bei dem herlichen Wetter mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos


 Alles so ordentlich und aufgeräumt ... , Pillepalle, das kann doch jeder ...


So muss das:
 

oder so, mit einem ordentlichen Bauzaun:
 

Gruß Carsten
lol

PS:


PeBo schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe muss ich demnächst wieder einmal bei dir vorbeischauen!


Axel, rette dann bitte noch ein Bier für mich ...


----------



## axel120470 (10. Sep. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hi Axel,
> sieht echt super aus. Hast die Fotos sicher mit deiner neuen Kamera geschossen.
> 
> So wie ich das sehe muss ich demnächst wieder einmal bei dir vorbeischauen!
> ...



Hi Peter,

da hast Du recht. Und Dank deiner Hilfe ist es jetzt auch kein Problem mehr die Fotos direkt aufs Handy zu übertragen
Apropos Besuch. Bist natürlich jederzeit willkommen, solltest Du aber machen bevor der Vollwinter oder der Nassherbst da ist


DbSam schrieb:


> Axel, rette dann bitte noch ein Bier für mich ...



Gerne, oder Du schaust auch vorbei und hilfst mir beim Retten meines Biervorrates, obwohl......könnte sein das Bier verliert 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2019)

Da ihr ja euren Bier Vorrat auch versteckt hab ich mich mal nach Verstecken für meinen Kaffee umgeschaut. 
                                                      
Habe aber kein warmes und trockenes Plätzchen gefunden


----------



## PeBo (11. Sep. 2019)

Sag mal René, was ist denn das für ein Untier auf deinem ersten Foto?
Und was bedeutet dieses Hülsenfrüchten Gericht (Erbsensuppe) auf dem einen Bild?

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Sag mal René, was ist denn das für ein Untier auf deinem ersten Foto?
> Und was bedeutet dieses Hülsenfrüchten Gericht (Erbsensuppe) auf dem einen Bild?
> 
> Gruß Peter


Das Untier sieht in original wie eine Biene aus, aber welche Art???
Die Brechbohnen ähnlichen Gebilde sind irgend eine Art der __ Engelstrompete wenn ich mich recht erinnere 
Mit Pflanzen hab ich es so gar nicht, insbesondere wenn sie auch noch Dornen haben,  Sorry.


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet dieses Hülsenfrüchten Gericht (Erbsensuppe) auf dem einen Bild?


Das ist wahrscheinlich das Grundnahrungsmittel von René und das ungenießbare Zeugs wird mit Bier (der Tarnname dafür lautet bei René: 'Kaffee') heruntergespült.

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ne, Peter meint wahrscheinlich dieses Bild:


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2019)

Och Carsten das sind doch nur die Hopfenblätter in der Wäsche, damit du weiterhin dein Bier nach deutschem Reinheitsgebot schlürfen kannst.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Sep. 2019)




----------



## jolantha (12. Sep. 2019)

Bei mir wächst es einfach so vor sich hin


----------



## PeBo (12. Sep. 2019)

Heute Mittag habe ich auch mal ein paar Fotos mit dem Handy geschossen. Dabei hat sich einer meiner großen Koi erschreckt weil ich  auf einmal auf der anderen Seite des Teiches gestanden habe.  Hier könnt ihr also mal sehen, welchen Wellengang ein knapp 80 cm großer Koi erzeugen kann:
 

Ansonsten kann ich berichten von dem Wachstum eines Karashi Yamabuki den ich mit ca. 25cm im Juni eingesetzt habe und jetzt so um die 40cm hat.  So viel in so kurzer Zeit hat bei mir noch kein Koi zugelegt. Hier im Vergleich zu einem der Großen:
 

Mein Schilfgras am Teich hat wieder mal knapp 3m Höhe:
 

So sieht es zur Zeit am Bachlauf aus:
 

Ist also alles zugewuchert. Aber das Wasser kann noch gut fließen.

Meine Wasserschweine haben immer Hunger:
 

Ansonsten alles Super, der Teich ist klar und glänzt fast schon wie verchromt an der Oberfläche.

 
 

An meinen Teich habe ist jetzt noch eine Chinesische Hanfpalme gepflanzt. Ich bin gespannt ob ich diese draußen überwintern kann - braucht bei starkem Frost aber einen Schutz:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (12. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Peter!
Haben wir den gleichen Geschmack an Koi Varianten?
Schau mal : 

Der Nachbar hat auch seine Palmen in den Rasen gesetzt. 
Funktioniert schon 3 Jahre lang.
  
Wenn es dennoch mal wieder einen richtigen Winter geben sollte, kann ein Heizkabel helfen. 

Dein Teich sieht klasse aus !


----------



## samorai (13. Sep. 2019)

Der Herbst schlägt mächtig zu, die Magnolienblaetter sind fast braun und begeben sich hier und da in den Teich.    

Die "Abwehr" steht bei Fuß und wird mit unter auch eingesetzt.  
Das Wasser ist okay.
Doch fressen die Paddler noch sehr gut, 450 gr. sind keine Seltenheit..bei 18 °C.
  Sollen sie ruhig (Vorbereitung auf den Winter)

Rasen gemaeht..... Feierabend!


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Sep. 2019)

Hallo, wir haben uns fest vorgenommen die restlichen Spätsommertage ausgiebig am Teich zu nutzen, Die Wassertemperatur betrug heute noch 23°C und  27°C Lufttemperatur sind ja auch nicht zu verachten.

        

...der Opa lag im Liegestuhl und gab Haltungsnoten.


----------



## troll20 (15. Sep. 2019)

Also alles wie gestern


----------



## DbSam (15. Sep. 2019)

Neee, besser: Ohne 20er Troll.  lol
*duckundweg*


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Sep. 2019)

Ja, da war gestern noch was. 

Ich hatte Besuch aus Berlin, der wollte etwas Farbe in unseren Filterteich bringen, ich muss sagen es ist im auch gelungen. Er ist auch nicht anspruchsvoll, er wollte kein Bier, keinen Saft keine Limo oder Cola lediglich Kaffee und einmal zur Toilette. Also von daher darf er gerne wiederkommen.

Die mitgebrachte Farbe macht sich ganz gut im Wasser.

        

nur mit der Verständigung klappt es noch nicht so gut, sie verstehen keinen unterfränkischen Dialekt


----------



## laurgas (15. Sep. 2019)




----------



## laurgas (15. Sep. 2019)

zur zeit sieht mein teich wie oben im link an.habe ein bissl probleme ,bilder hoch zu laden.wird aber noch werden


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Sep. 2019)

Es wird langsam Herbst. Diese Woche hat sich mal wieder ein Frosch an unseren Teich verirrt.


----------



## krallowa (16. Sep. 2019)

Moin,

hier mal etwas zur Entspannung:
 

Zwei der dicken (ca. 60 cm) auf der Suche nach Futter (wie immer)

 

MfG
Ralf


----------



## samorai (16. Sep. 2019)

Hat doch jemand über Nacht versucht einen neuen Teich anzulegen.
    
Wenn ich die Sau erwische...... und


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2019)

Au backe, das gibt lecker Abendbrot


----------



## DbSam (16. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Hat doch jemand über Nacht versucht einen neuen Teich anzulegen.


... und macht dann nur halbe Arbeit!
Viel Spaß beim weiter buddeln. 

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Sag Bescheid, wenn sich der Spieß über der Flamme dreht ...


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Sep. 2019)

Hat auch was gutes, Engerlinge dürfte es in diesem Bereich keine mehr geben.


----------



## Buddelfink (17. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Hat doch jemand über Nacht versucht einen neuen Teich anzulegen.
> Anhang anzeigen 211227 Anhang anzeigen 211228
> Wenn ich die Sau erwische...... und



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist der Herbst der beste Zeitpunkt zum Umgraben


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Sep. 2019)

Ist doch klar....das ist eben Rollrasen

Viel Spaß  beim bauen eines sehr festen Zaunes...

Vielleicht Dir zum Trost.....ab und zu erwischen wir ein paar von dieser Sorte Rollrasenumleger...

Die kommen dann stückchenweise in die Pfanne....


----------



## samorai (17. Sep. 2019)

Eh, die waren heute Nacht (früh) wieder da, haben wieder den Rasen beschädigt und fleißig Äpfel gepfluegt. 

War heute bei nem Friseur und habe Haare geholt, ausserdem habe ich den Durchgang gefunden und zugemacht. 
Scheinen keine Frühaufsteher zu sein, um 3.15Uhr Kontrolle gemacht, um 7.00 Uhr war es zu spät.
Jetzt warte ich das der Regen aufhört und verteile dann die Haare. 
Mehr kann ich nicht tun.


----------



## krallowa (18. Sep. 2019)

Moin,

Haare???
Ich dacht du wolltest sie verscheuchen und nicht frisieren.
Aber gut, wollen wir mal hoffen das es hilft, habe schon Wildschweine über Zäune und Bäche springen sehen.

MfG
Ralf

Edit:
Das Problem ist leider, das Wildschweine sich an den Geruch von Menschen gewöhnt haben und ihn nicht als Gefahrenindikator sehen.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Mehr kann ich nicht tun.


Doch...
Laden- Zielen- Schießen!

So ein "schöner" Zaun, der stabil ist und ca. 1,5m hoch plus Sockel...Kantenstein...kann helfen.
Kleinere Zäune werden auch gerne übersprungen.
Badesaison ist doch gerade eh vorbei....und Mann braucht immer was zu tun.

Man kann durchaus auch versuchen den örtlichen Jäger/ Jagdpächter einmal zu kontaktieren.
Je nach Ortslage..Genehmigung...legt dieser sich dann gerne auf die Lauer...und wenn der Jäger nett ist, hat der Grundstückseigentümer auch mal frische Leber am nächsten Tag auf dem Tisch (nach Freigabe durch den Vet.).


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Torsten!
Jäger dürfen nicht im bewohnten Gebieten nicht schießen.
Mindest Abstand 300m und damit fangen die Schwierigkeiten an. 

Heute hat sich keine Sau blicken lassen.


----------



## DbSam (18. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Jäger dürfen nicht im bewohnten Gebieten nicht schießen



Das finde ich aber ungeheuer gefährlich. Echt jetzt. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Jäger dürfen nicht im bewohnten Gebieten nicht schießen


Richtig drum machen sie mitten durch Berlin eine Treibjagd bis in die Gärten um dann zu sagen "die sind ne Gefahr, die müssen wir schießen "
 Osterhasen sind auch gefährlich


----------



## DbSam (18. Sep. 2019)

Warum so kompliziert?
Mit der Regel von Ron brauchst Du nicht einmal eine Treibjagd, denn:


samorai schrieb:


> Jäger dürfen nicht imn bewohnten Gebieten nicht schießen.


Mal den kleinen Vertipper m/n korrigiert ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Warum so kompliziert?
> Mit der Regel von Ron brauchst Du nicht einmal eine Treibjagd, denn:
> 
> Mal den kleinen Vertipper m/n


Ja Carsten ich trinke  und nicht , drum hab ich das auch noch sehen können. Nach einem halben Bier wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Aber wir brauchen keine freudschen Versprecher, wir machen das einfach so


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Sep. 2019)

Es gibt manchmal für den zuständigen Jäger Ausnahmegenehmigungen.
Ordnungsamt mal anrufen...Förster...kann man da klären.

Und natürlich wird oder sollte Mann oder Frau mit dem Knallstock schon aufpassen....

Und...Wildschweine sind wehrhafte "Waffenträger"- mit denen ist nicht zu spaßen....

Eine Wildkamera hätte natürlich schicke Bilder hier gebracht.

Erstaunlich, dass die Schweinchen noch kein Bad zur Entspannung nehmen wollten.
Dann kann der Schaden noch größer werden.


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2019)

Ich mach mal auf meinem Fred weiter, sonst trauen sich die anderen nicht mehr hier zu posten.


----------



## DbSam (18. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> sonst trauen sich die anderen nicht mehr hier zu posten.


Hihi, hier wurde jetzt so viel gepostet wie lange nicht ...
Aber passt doch hier, so sieht es halt bei Dir am Teich aus: bissel wie Sau. lol

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wenigstens wird es derzeit etwas feuchter, musst den neuen Rasen nicht so oft gießen ...


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2019)

Na gut dann mach ich hier weiter. 
@ThorstenC
Mit den Genehmigung lassen wir lieber, in der Zeit wo diese greifen, sind die Schweine schon Meilen weit weg. 
Mein Zaun ist 2m hoch und da kommt die normale Wildsau nicht rüber bzw durch. 
Wir sind aber 3 Anreihner die vor 10 Jahren beschlossen haben die Zäune zwischen den Gaerten weg zunehmen weil alle 3 Katzen haben.
Das aber Anreihner Nr, 3 nicht um seine Aussen-Umzaeunung kümmert haben wir damals nicht gedacht.
Auch auf das mehrmalige Ansprechen leider keine Reaktion bzw keine Reperatur seines Aussen- Zaunes.
Gehe ich an seinem Zaun ran und repariere ihn (was ich gemacht habe) könnte er es wenn es hart auf hart kommt auch als Sachbeschädigung auslegen.
So weit der Sachverhalt. 
Komisch das in der heutigen Zeit nicht einmal 3 Parteien an einem Strang ziehen können. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass die Schweinchen noch kein Bad zur Entspannung nehmen wollten.



Das haette den Sauen noch die Krone aufgesetzt und mich 
gemacht. 
Zum Glück ist im Teich alles okay. 
  Ist wie immer.


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist im Teich alles okay.


Nee kann nicht sein, da fehlen doch ein paar Goldfische, 
warte ich bringe dir gleich Ersatz 
brum brum


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Sep. 2019)

so,

bin wieder von den  "Krötenwanderungen" zurück (hab u.a. ein paar Tage auf Pyrene rumgehangen/rumgelegen) und der Teich ist immer noch net voller wie am 10.09. Dafür machen sich nun massiv Algenmatten in den langsam zerfallenden Wasserschlauchmengen breit. Leider hat das Teichwasser keine Badetemperatur mehr (Mitwoch hatte ich in der Provence tagsüber noch 36 Grad und selbst der Lac de Salagou im Roussilon hatte auch noch seine 27, gestern früh waren es im Wallis bei Sonnenaufgang noch 18 Grad. Und heute morgen um 7.00 war in Bayern auf dem Lechfeld mein Bus "eisüberzogen" - der Sommer is wohl rum

MfG Frank


----------



## Skadi (20. Sep. 2019)

... ein paar Bilder von heute ...

    
    
    

... und immer noch Goldelritzennachwuchs ...


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Skadi,
das sieht ja immer noch wie Sommer aus . Bei mir wird's mehr und mehr herbstlich.


----------



## ralph_hh (30. Sep. 2019)

Whow...
Meine Seerose hat nur noch braune Blätter, die geht offenbar schon in den Winterschlaf. Bei 15° Wassertemperatur...


----------



## troll20 (30. Sep. 2019)

Tröste dich @ralph_hh  meine auch .
Vor zwei Wochen ging das ja noch
 
Aber jetzt ist das nicht mehr zeigbar


----------



## Tomy26 (3. Okt. 2019)

Es geht wieder los ! 
Des Nachbarn Ahormbäume verlieren die Blätte und Propeller !

Die __ Birke ist schon seit dem Sommer fast kahl und ein Baum (__ Esche) hat erst garkeine Blätter mehr bekommen !

Heute noch das Netz drauf !
  
  
Jetzt habe ich Übung, dauert alles zusammen ca.6-8 Stunden.
Leider muss ich dafür schon das __ Schilf zum größten teil abschneiden.


----------



## jolantha (3. Okt. 2019)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Des Nachbarn Ahormbäume verlieren die Blätte und Propeller !


Da kann ich gut mithalten, ich warte auf die Blätter meines Waldes


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2019)

Ich habe auch mal den TF (Siebe) mit dem Kaercher bearbeitet.

Weiß zwar nicht mehr genau wer es geschrieben hat, war aber ein sehr guter Tipp.
Die Spuelzeit hat sich auch bei mir deutlich verlängert.
like


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Okt. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal den TF (Siebe) mit dem Kaercher bearbeitet.
> 
> Weiß zwar nicht mehr genau wer es geschrieben hat, war aber ein sehr guter Tipp.
> Die Spuelzeit hat sich auch bei mir deutlich verlängert.
> like



Das war @Teich4You .  Ich mach das auch alle 4 Wochen, manchmal bildet sich ein richtig schmieriger Biofilm auf dem Gewebe.


----------



## Tomy26 (3. Okt. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> meines Waldes


Wald  
Kommt auch noch ein Netz über den Teich?


----------



## troll20 (3. Okt. 2019)

Da es noch keine Abteilung für den Herbst 2019 gibt.....


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2019)

He René!
Die letzten Bilder zeigen deine Neuzugänge oder die eigene Zucht?


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2019)

Ein Teil vom Nachwuchs, Ron.


----------



## jolantha (5. Okt. 2019)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Wald
> Kommt auch noch ein Netz über den Teich?


Nö, ist einfach zu aufwendig, da ein Netz zu spannen. Wenn das Laub auf der Oberfläche schwimmt, spüle ich es mit einem Wasserstrahl in die hinterste
Ecke und keschere es ab. Teilweise zieht es auch der Skimmer an, der dann natürlich immer verstopft ist.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Okt. 2019)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 211539


Rolf, was hast du da für einen Baum. Sieht ja klasse aus. Währe was für meinen Wald wenn der etwas Größer wird.
Hast du da mal Bilder von Blätter, Früchten und Borke, wenn du das nicht genau weißt.



Seerosen wissen bei mir nicht was sie wollen. Viele Blätter braun aber manche schieben auch neue Blätter und Blüten.


----------



## Zacky (6. Okt. 2019)

Ich wünsche Allen einen schönen Sonntag. Bei uns ist heute wunderbares Wetter - etwas kühl, aber sonnig. Die Fische sind entspannt und gut drauf.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Okt. 2019)

Hi Torsten,

der Färbung und dem eher schlecht erkennbaren Laub nach dürfte das bei Rolf ein __ Korkflügel-Spindelstrauch (Euonymus alatus) sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Okt. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> __ Korkflügel-Spindelstrauch (Euonymus alatus)


Bisschen zu klein für mich.


----------



## DbSam (6. Okt. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bisschen zu klein für mich.


Vielleicht reicht er für Deinen Garten?

Gruß Carsten
lol


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Okt. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Vielleicht reicht er für Deinen Garten?
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Nicht wirklich....den Garten den ich im Sinn habe liegt da in der Nähe 52° 17′ 42″ N, 8° 40′ 55″ O
Da sind die anderen Pflanzen bisschen höher.... so über 20 m sollte schon alles werden wenn es nicht untergehen soll.


----------



## DbSam (6. Okt. 2019)

... na ja, fast hätte ich jetzt einen erklärten Witz daraus gemacht. 

Aber bei solchen gewünschten Höhen kann man solche Sträucher gleich aus der Suche entfernen und sollte sein Augenmerk auf die Lehren aus den aktuellen Problemen mit dem Waldsterben,  also einen angepassten Aufbau richten ...
Denk ich so ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Okt. 2019)

Habe mal mit GingoWolf in einem anderen Forum so eine Liste erarbeitet.
Vielleicht will ja noch einer etwas Beitragen.
Ja, es gibt jede Menge andere Quellen die mal ein paar Meter mehr angeben oder weniger.
Dann gibt es noch Exemplare am Naturstandort welche viel größer sind. Andere werden bei uns lange nicht so groß.

Bis 50m und drüber:
__ Riesenmammutbaum (Sequoiadendron giganteum)
Weiß-Tanne (Abies alba)
Amerikanischer __ Amberbaum (Liquidambar styraciflua) am Naturstandort bis 45m
Silber-Pappel (Pupulus alba)
Ahornblättrige Platane (Platanus × hispanica)
__ Douglasie (Pseudotsuga menziesii)
Schwarz-Kiefer/Schwarzkiefer (Pinus nigra)
Weiß-Tanne (Abies alba)
__ Tulpenbaum (Liriodendron tulipifera) Einzelbäume bis 60 m
Sitka-Fichte (Picea sitchensis)
Pekannussbaum (Carya illinoinensis)
Riesen-Lebensbaum (Thuja plicata) am Naturstandort bis 70m Endhöhe
Westliche Hemlocktanne (Tsuga heterophylla); 45m, einzelne Exemplare bis zu 70m

Bis 40m:
Himalaja-__ Birke (Betula utilis)
Stieleiche (Quercus robur)
Gingko (Gingko biloba)
Sommer-__ Linde/__ Sommerlinde (Tilia platyphyllos)
Grau-Pappel (Populus × canescens)
Zitter-Pappel (Populus tremula)
Berg-Ulme/Bergulme (Ulmus glabra)
Flatter-Ulme/Flatterulme (Ulmus laevis)
Silber-Weide (Salix alba)
Blau-Fichte/Stech-Fichte (Picea pungens 'Glauca')
Gemeine Fichte/Rottanne (Picea abies)
Wald-/Rot-Kiefer (Pinus sylvestris)
__ Urweltmammutbaum (Metasequoia glyptostroboides)
Atlas-Zeder (Cedrus atlantica)
Edelkastanie/__ Marone (Castanea sativa)
Amerikanische Ulme (Ulmus americana)
Rot-__ Ahorn (Acer rubrum); Endhöhe bis 40m am Naturstandort, sonst bis 30m
Silber-Ahorn (Acer saccharinum); am Naturstandort bis 40m, sonst bis 30m hoch
__ Gewöhnliche Rosskastanie (Aesculus hippocastanum); am Naturstandort 36m, sonst bis 28m
Libanon-Zeder (Cedrus libani); Endhöhen bis 40m
Lawsons Scheinzypresse (Chamaecyparis lawsoniana); am Naturstandort bis zu 50m
Gelb-Kiefer (Pinus ponderosa); bis 35m, am Naturstandort bis zu 40m
Tränen-Kiefer (Pinus walliachiana); Endhöhe bis 40m
Ahornblättrige Platane (Platanus x hispanica /Platanus x acerifolia);

Bis 30m:
Berg-Ahorn/__ Bergahorn (Acer pseudoplatanus)
Kugelahorn (Acer platanoides 'Globosum')
Spitz-Ahorn/__ Spitzahorn (Acer platanoides)
Moor-Birke (Betula pubescens)
Sand-Birke/Sandbirke (Betula pendula)
Rot-Buche/__ Rotbuche (Fagus sylvatica)
__ Blutbuche/Purpurbuche (Fagus sylvatica 'Purpurea')
Traubeneiche (Quercus petraea)
__ Hainbuche (Carpinus betulus)
Japanischer __ Kuchenbaum (Cercidiphyllum japonicum)
Winter-Linde/__ Winterlinde (Tilia cordata)
Schwarz-Pappel (Populus nigra)
Robinie (Robinia pseudoacacia)
Gewöhnliche Rosskastanie (Aesculus hippocastanum)
Feld-Ulme/Feldulme (Ulmus carpinifolia)
Schwarznuss (Juglans nigra)
Walnuss (Juglans regia)
Urweltmammutbaum (Metasequoia glyptostroboides)
Zucker-Ahorn (Acer saccharum); bei 30m
Gelbe Rosskastanie (Aesculus flava); bis 30m hoch, sonst eher 16m
Götterbaum, Baum des Himmels (Ailanthus altissima); 30m,...
__ Schwarz-Erle (Alnus glutinosa); bis zu 25m
Andentanne (Araucaria araucana); bis 25m
Lindenblättrige Birke (Betula maximowicziana); bis zu 25m
__ Papier-Birke (Betula papyrifera); bis zu 25m
Bitternuss (Carya cordiformis)
Schuppenrinden-Hickorynuss (Carya ovata); bis zu 25m
Prächtiger __ Trompetenbaum (Catalpa speciosa); bis 30m
Südlicher Zürgelbaum (Celtis australis);
Westlicher Zürgelbaum (Celtis occidentalis); bis zu 25m
Japanische __ Sicheltanne (Cryptomeria japonica); bis 30m Naturstandort bis 40m
Gemeine __ Esche (Fraxinus excelsior); bis 30m
Geweihbaum (Gymnocladus dioicus); Naturstandort bis 30m, sonst eher 15-20m
Europäische Lärche (Larix decidua); bis 30m, selten bis 45m
Japanische Lärche (Larix kaempferi); Endhöhe bis 30m
Wald-__ Tupelobaum (Nyssa sylvatica); 20m am Naturstandort bis 30m
Serbische Fichte (Picea omorika); bis 30m, selten bis 40m
Zirbel-Kiefer (Pinus cembra); bis 25m hoch
Strand-Kiefer (Pinus pinaster); ca. 30m hoch, am Naturstandort 35m
Weymouth-Kiefer, Strobe (Pinus strobus); bis 30m
Morgenländische Platane (Platanus orientalis); bis 25m Endhöhe
Vogel-Kirsche (Prunus avium); 25m (Sorten bleiben kleiner)
Späte __ Traubenkirsche (Prunus serotina); ca. 25m
Kaukasische Flügelnuss (Pterocarya fraxinifolia)
Bruch-Weide (Salix fragilis); bis 25m
Japanischer Schnurbaum (Sophora japonica: Styphnolobium japonicum); bis 25m
Elsbeere (Sorbus torminalis); bis 25m
Zweizeilige __ Sumpfzypresse (Taxodium distichum); 30m
Silber-Linde (Tilia tomentosa); bis 30m
Kanadische Hemlocktanne (Tsuga canadensis); 25m
Japanische Zelkove (Zelkova serrata)
Grau-Erle (Alnus incana); bis 22m
Fenchelholzbaum, Sassafras (Sassafras albidum) bis 30m

Bis 20m:
Eschen-Ahorn (Acer negundo); bei 18m
__ Rote Rosskastanie (Aesculus x carnea); bis 18m
Ermans Birke, Gold-Birke (Betula ermanii)
Weißrindige Himalaya-Birke (Betula utilis var. jaquemontii / Betula utilis 'Doorenbos')
Spießtanne (Cunninghamia lanceolata); bis 20m
__ Taschentuchbaum, __ Taubenbaum (Davidia involucrata); bis 20m
Manna-Esche (Fraxinus ornus); bis 16m
Amerikanische Gleditschie, Lederhülsenbaum (Gleditsia triacanthos);Naturstandort bis 45m
__ Blauglockenbaum (Paulownia tomentosa); ca. 18m
Dreh-Kiefer (Pinus contorta); bis 16m Endhöhe
Mädchen-Kiefer (Pinus parviflora); bis zu 20m
Pinie (Pinus pinea); bis20m
Silber-Pappel (Populus alba); bis 20m
Speierling (Sorbus domestica); bis 18m
__ Eibe (Taxus baccata); ca. 20m


bis 15m
Trompetenbaum (Catalpa bignonioides); bis 15m
Eingriffeliger __ Weißdorn (Crataegus monogyna); etwa 15m
Stechpalme (Ilex aquifolium); bis 15m (Sorten sind meist kleiner)
Lorbeerbaum (Laurus nobilis); bis 15m
Weißer Maulbeerbaum (Morus alba); bis 15m
Schwarzer Maulbeerbaum (Morus nigra); eher 10m
__ Eisenholzbaum (Parrotia persica); bis 15m
Chinesische Birne (Pyrus calleryana 'Chanticleer'); bei 14-15m
Kultur-Birne (Pyrus communis); ca. 15m, Sorten kleiner
Nashi-Birne (Pyrus pyrifolia var. culta); ca. 15m
Echte Mehlbeere (Sorbus aria); bis 15m
__ Eberesche (Sorbus aucuparia); bis 15m
Schwedische Mehlbeere (Sorbus intermedia); ca. 15m
Abendländischer Lebensbaum (Thuja occidentalis); bis 15m
Feld-Ahorn (Acer campestre); bis 14m
Pavie (Aesculus pavia); bis 12m
Kaki (Diospyros kaki); ca.10-14m
Echter __ Feigenbaum (Ficus carica); bis 12m
Osagedorn (Maclura pomifera); bis 12-14m
__ Mispel (Mespilus germanica); bis 12m
Wild-Birne (Pyrus pyraster); etwa 12m
Schirmtanne (Sciadopitys verticillata); ca. 14m

Bis 10m:
__ Kornelkirsche (Cornus mas)
Kanadischer __ Judasbaum (Cercis canadensis)
Fächer-Ahorn (Acer palmatum), bis 10m
__ Strauch-Rosskastanie (Aesculus parviflora); ca. 4-6m
Grün-Erle (Alnus viridis); bis 6m
Westlicher __ Erdbeerbaum (Arbutus unedo); ca. 10m
Pflaumenblättrige Apfelbeere (Aronia x prunifolia); ca. 4-6m
__ Buchsbaum (Buxus sempervirens); bis 8m
Blumen-__ Hartriegel (Cornus florida); ca. 6m
Zweigriffeliger Weißdorn (Crataegus laevigata); bis 12m
__ Quitte (Cydonia oblonga); etwa 6m bis 10m
Japanische Stechpalme (Ilex crenata); meist 5-10m geht auch kleiner...
Gewöhnlicher Wacholder (Juniperus communis); bis 10m
Rispiger __ Blasenbaum (Koelreuteria paniculata); bis 10m
__ Goldregen (Laburnum anagyroides); max. 9m
__ Tulpen-Magnolie (Magnolia x soulangeana); bis 8m je Sorte
Kultur-Apfel (Malus domestica); bis 9-10m je Sorte
Vielblütiger Apfel (Malus floribunda); 6m bis 10m
Holz-Apfel (Malus sylvestris); bis 9-10m
Olivenbaum (Olea europea); bis 8m
Legföhre, Latsche (Pinus mugo); bis 4m
Aprikose (Prunus armeniaca); 10m
Kirschpflaume, Myrobalane (Prunus cerasifera); ca. 8m
Sauer-Kirsche, Weichsel (Prunus cerasus); 7-8m
Pflaume, Zwetsche (Prunus domestica); 10m
Mandelbaum (Prunus dulcis); bei 9-10m, im Norden sehr oft kleiner
__ Lorbeerkirsche (Prunus laurocerasus); bis 6m
Felsen-Kirsche (Prunus mahaleb); bei 10m
Gewöhnliche Traubenkirsche (Prunus padus); etwa 10m
Pfirsich (Prunus persica); ca. 8m
__ Schlehe, __ Schwarzdorn (Prunus spinosa); bis 7m
Weidenblättrige Birne (Pyrus salicifolia); etwa 9m
Higan-Kirsche, Frühjahrs-Kirsche (Prunus subhirtella); bei 6m - 8m
__ Borstige Robinie (Robinia hispida); max. 2-3m
__ Essigbaum, Kolben-Sumach (Rhus typhina); max. 4m
Sal-Weide (Salix caprea); bis 10m
Korb-Weide (Salix viminalis


----------



## Anja W. (7. Okt. 2019)

Danke Toto, tolle Liste!
Wir suchen gerade nach Laubbäumen und -sträuchern zum Aufforsten eines Waldgrundstückes.  Da kann ich schon mal gucken. Allerdings sollten sie neben "nicht zu groß" auch trockenheitsresistent sein. Hast Du da noch einen Tipp?

Ach so Teich...
Der sieht jetzt so auch, nachdem wir ihn einmal geleert und neu gemacht haben. Die Seerosen sind auch ihren (viel zu kleinen) Körben gekommen und sitzen jetzt im einem Sand-/Lehmgemisch. Da es sich um einen Bombenkrater handelt, habe ich einen Korb mit __ Hechtkraut an Drähten, die mit Zeltheringen befestigt sind, reingehängt.

  

War ein wenig schwer zu fotographieren, da der Himmel so aussah:
  

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Okt. 2019)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Danke Toto, tolle Liste!
> Wir suchen gerade nach Laubbäumen und -sträuchern zum Aufforsten eines Waldgrundstückes.  Da kann ich schon mal gucken. Allerdings sollten sie neben "nicht zu groß" auch trockenheitsresistent sein. Hast Du da noch einen Tipp?


Edelkastanie/__ Marone (Castanea sativa)
Besser noch Baumhasel _(Corylus colurna) https://www.die-forstpflanze.de/baumhasel-corylus-colurna/_


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Okt. 2019)

Hallo!

Wie hatten heute knapp 25°C Lufttemperatur und 16°C Wassertemperatur, ideal um um den Filtergraben winterfertig zu machen
.
 

Das __ Pampasgras hat es dieses Jahr fast geschafft die 3m Grenze zu erreichen.

        

wünsche euch noch einen schönen Restsonntag.


----------



## Rhabanus (16. Okt. 2019)

Wie @trampelkraut schon sagt, der Sommer war Hammer! Bei uns auch 16°C Wassertemperatur und Sonne satt!
Gleich die Gelegenheit genutzt und einige Pflanzen vereinzelt.


----------



## Tomy26 (17. Okt. 2019)

Es ist Herbst ! Leider !!

Der erste FT ist schon ausgeräumt, alles ab oder auch zurückgeschnitten.
- muss Schachtelhalm auch geschnitten werden ?
- __ Tausendblatt und Armleuchteralgen hatte ich wieder in Unmengen
- Wer hat Pflanzentipps für einen Nährstoffarmen Filterteich ?
- z.B. __ Pfeilkraut ist eingegangen und der __ Blutweiderich ist nur 50cm hoch geworden, __ Hechtkraut blüht erst garnicht und wird max 25 cm
    

Den zweiten FT habe ich erst mal nur angefangen, heute hat es dann wieder geregnet also geht es erst am Wochenende weiter.
 
Hier liegt noch der Anfang vom Unterwasserpflanzenschnitt am Rand aber die erste 240 Liter Tonne ist schon voll ohne das ich Unterwasserpflanzen geschnitten habe.
- Hier muss ich die __ Wasserschraube ausdünnen, es isr der Wahnsinn wie die sch vermehrt ! 50 % sind Wasserschraube
- Das __ Schilf habe ich letztes Jahr in einem abgemauerten Bereich eingesperrt.
 

Es wird Frühling lol
 

Die Gräserwiese ist aber deutlich größer geworden wie in der Planzenbeschreibung gestanden hat.


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2019)

Die "Laubharke" im Teich funktioniert fabelhaft.
  
Der getarnte Skimmer!


----------



## ralph_hh (18. Okt. 2019)

So, jetzt mit Laubfangnetz.   
Hatte genug, Eichenblätter aus dem Teich zu keschern. Optisch allerdings eine echte Einbuße beim Blick auf den Teich.


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Ralph!
Ich verzichte lieber auf ein Netz und keschere munter weiter.
Das Netz ist was für faule, weil es ca 2 Monate hängt. 
Bei Regen zergehen die Blätter trotzdem und alles, weil es nicht anders kann, bekommt der Teich ab.

Ist natürlich meine Meinung.


----------



## Tomy26 (19. Okt. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Bei Regen zergehen die Blätter trotzdem und alles, weil es nicht anders kann, bekommt der Teich ab.


Wenn ihr einen hohen Punkt zum aufhängen für das Net sucht/baut dann fällt alles wieder vom Netz runter.
Wie bei einem Moskitonetz über dem Bett !
Bei mir ist es jetzt deutlich größer aber das Prinzip ist das gleiche.
In der Mitte ca 3m und am Rand 1,2m  etwas mehr als 350m²


----------



## ralph_hh (19. Okt. 2019)

Wir haben hier ringsum ein paar sehr hohe __ Eichen, die alles mit Laub zu decken. Primär bei den Nachbarn, aber bei mir kommt auch noch genug an. Die Eichenblätter verrotten ewig nicht, die möchte ich nicht im Teich haben und kann sie auch vermutlich nach zwei Jahren noch intakt vom Netz pflücken. 

 Ich mache mir zur Zeit eher Gedanken, was mit den Viechern passiert. Die Vögel standen heute irritiert vor dem Teich und sind wieder abgezogen, statt dort zu trinken wie sonst. 

Ich frage mich, was der Frosch anstellt. Entweder ich habe den im Teich eingesperrt, oder er kommt nicht mehr hinein. Beides vermutlich nicht gut.


----------



## PeBo (20. Okt. 2019)

Der Herbst ist da, die Pilze sprießen:
 

 

Die Blätter färben sich - aber fallen auch leider auch wieder gehäuft in den Teich.
 

Deshalb musste ich am Samstag tätig werden. Da auch die Teichpflanzen schon recht gelb wurden habe ich mit der Heckensschere reagiert.
Vorher:
 

 

 



Nach fast 3 Stunden Arbeit sah es dann so aus:
 

 

 

 

 
Der Teich wirkt dann wieder viel größer.


Meine Fische haben immer noch ordentlich Appetit - allen voran mein Karashi Yamabuki:
 

Anschließend habe ich dann wieder mein Schutznetz montiert. Das war aber bereits nach 15 Minuten erledigt:
 

 

Gruß Peter

PS: Übrigens ist mein Teichschutz auch steil genug, so dass ich nicht das Problem habe mit verrotteten Blättern oberhalb des Netzes


----------



## Buddelfink (20. Okt. 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
bei uns ist seit 3 Wochen der Zirkus in der Stadt . 
      
Bei den Buchen, __ Eichen und Kiefernadeln geht es einfach nicht ohne Netz. Das engmaschige Netz von NG kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. 

Dank dem Tip von @center habe ich auch eine super funktionierende Schwimmstütze. Die Blätter haben kein Wasserkontakt und den Rest erledigt der Wind.   


VG,
Robert


----------



## Tomy26 (27. Okt. 2019)

Hallo
So dann sind jetzt beide Filterteiche fertig.
Habe mal ein Bild zur funktion des Filterteichs
Im Filterteich seht mehrfach __ Hechtkraut
Das rechte Blatt ca. 90cm kommt von Anfang der Filterstrecke im ersten FT,
das linke Baltt 20 cm vom 2 Filterteich so etwa in der Mitte. Hier büht das Hechtkraut auch kaum noch !
 
Hier muss ich nächtes Jahr mal die Pflanzen anders aufteilen 

     
Die Wasserschraubenwiese ist geschnitten !

         
So beide Filterteiche fertig.

 
So die sind schon wieder eim Hausputz!

 
Beim schneiden der __ Wasserschraube sind mir unmengen von Posthornschnecken ins Netz gegangen.
Das sind nur die die beim rauskäschern der abgeschnittenen Blätte im Netzt gelandet sind.
Sind als ich fertig war auch wieder in den Teich gekommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Okt. 2019)

heute früh siehts im Garten irgendwie komisch aus

irgend so ein seltsames kaltes, knirchendes ,weißes Zeuch überall auf der Wiese/Weiden rundrum und in kurzer Hose und Shirt kann Mann nun auch net mehr wirklich raus weils überall an den Armen/Beine so ne extrem hubbelige Haut gibt. Weiß jemand von Euch was das ist

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von Euch was das ist


Keine Ahnung, hoffentlich ist das nicht ansteckend, kannst du gerne behalten. Sonst gibt es


----------



## Ida17 (28. Okt. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hoffentlich ist das nicht ansteckend


Doch, ist ansteckend... erste Ausläufer der Pandemie erreichten heute früh den Ruhrpott


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Doch, ist ansteckend... erste Ausläufer der Pandemie erreichten heute früh den Ruhrpott


 wat, so geht das nicht, habt ihr etwa den Impfschutz vergessen?
Heute morgen gegen 8:00 strahlender Sonnenschein bei 9° Luft und immer noch 13,5° Wasser. 


Nee nee, ihr macht Sachen, möchte nicht wissen wie es bei Carsten im Kühlschrank aussieht. Da ist bestimmt schon wieder Pinguin- Party.


----------



## DbSam (28. Okt. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da ist bestimmt schon wieder Pinguin- Party.


Ja, nee, ...
Die stehen alle vor der Tür und wollen rein - weil es draußen so kalt ist ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Berndt (30. Okt. 2019)




----------



## Alfii147 (1. Nov. 2019)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Koiteich.
Allerdings sind bei uns schon die Schotten dicht .. 

  

schönes Wochenende


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Nov. 2019)

Bei uns soll es kommende Nacht 0°C werden.
Ich habe trotzdem mal noch die Zitrus, die ein bisschen Frost ab können an den Teichrand gestellt. Die Lunario Zitrone und die Satzuma Mandarine sollen das wegstecken können. Die empfindlicheren Sorten kommen heute abend ins Gewächshaus. 
Im Teich habe ich momentan 7.2°C in 30 cm Tiefe. Ich möchte da jetzt nicht rein 


  

Schönes Wochenende,
Robert


----------



## PeBo (10. Nov. 2019)

Heute mal keine Sonnenschein - Bilder sondern eher trister Novembertag an dem sich die Sonne leider nicht durch die Hochnebeldecke durchkämpfen konnte. Aber auch das gehört zum Teichhobby dazu.

Den Teichfilter habe ich jetzt schon mal abgestellt, ich verliere sonst einfach zu viel Temperatur über den Filter und den nachfolgenden Bachlauf. Gestern habe ich den Filter nachmittags bei schönem Wetter nochmals kurz angestellt - das war gegen 16:30 Uhr und das kann man gut an der gelben Linie sehen aber man kann auch sehr gut erkennen wie stark seitdem die Wassertemperatur im Filter abgefallen ist:

  

Die Fische liegen bereits sehr oft an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches und bewegen sich nur noch träge. 

  

Das Laubschutznetz ist über den Teich gespannt aber es hängt auch noch viel Laub an den Bäumen, normalerweise sind um diese Zeit die Blätter bereits unten:

  

Die Pflanzen am Bachlauf habe ich nun auch entfernt:

  

Und hier nochmals eine Gesamtansicht:

  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Nov. 2019)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Beim schneiden der __ Wasserschraube sind mir unmengen von Posthornschnecken ins Netz gegangen.


OK, nehme ich 

Kannst auch vornbei kommen und meinen Teich frei schneiden.....ich musste am WE erst mal die Sämlinge für den Wald umtopfen und neues einsähen....


----------



## Aquaga (12. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Leute,

nun ist auch mein dritter Teich, zwar noch nicht bis ins Detail vollendet, so aber doch vorzeigbar:

Voila: "Japanischer Bergsee vor Ahornberg"
       

Volumen: 200 Liter 
Besatz: Im Sommer __ Medaka-Planschbecken + wer sonst noch von alleine einziehen möchte.


----------



## Chelmon1 (12. Nov. 2019)

So.
Heute Morgen war es windig. 
  
Unterwasser-Satzuma 

Habe sie raus bekommen ohne rein zu müssen. 
Ob sie diesen Tauchausflug überlebt?

Manchmal bin ich richtig blöd. - Hätte das Bäumchen doch ein bisschen weiter weg vom Teich platzieren können!

Naja.


----------



## DbSam (13. Nov. 2019)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Unterwasser-Satzuma


Zeig das bloß nicht meiner Frau, die pflanzt sonst nächstes Jahr das Zeugs genauso hier an. 

Hier ist es derzeit nur kalt, finster und von oben feucht.
Und kühlkalt, so in Richtung ungemütlich, Marke "Komm lass uns reingehen ..." oder "Willste auch 'nen Glühwein?"
 Da fällt mir freudig ein und auf: Das Radio ist noch Wham!-frei. lol

Teichtemp. momentan 7,5°C, trotzdem sind die Biester nicht schläfrig ...
   

Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (16. Nov. 2019)

Ein aktuelles Thema so kurz vor dem Winter ist der Umgang mit Holz (Dachlatten, Sparren), bei Aufbauten über dem Wasser, sei es für eine Winterabdeckung oder Filteraufbau.

Nun ist es zwei Jahre her als ich meinen natürlichen Filter zum Bürsten Filter umgebaut habe.

Der Holz Aufbau wurde damals verkokt / angebrannt.
Der heutige Zustand ist immer noch top.  
Das verarbeitete Holz schimmelt nicht bzw hat  keine Stellen die gammeln.
Die Frage nach einer geeigneten Lasur / Holzschutz hat sich erledigt bei mir.


----------



## DbSam (16. Nov. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Der Holz Aufbau wurde damals verkokt / angebrannt.


like
Aber Ron, Deine Arbeit darfst Du doch nicht einfach so billig als "ankokeln" bezeichnen. 
So liest sich diese Methode doch viel besser: 
焼杉 (Yakisugi) / 焼 杉 板 (Shou Sugi Ban)  like


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (16. Nov. 2019)

2008 war ich noch nicht hier vertreten. 
Liest sich natürlich auch gut.
Dann bin ich hier nicht allein mit dieser Meinung. 

Danke Carsten!


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Ron.
Wenn ich das mit dem „verkoken“ früher gewusst hätte, und dass das so gut funktioniert, hätte ich das mit den tragenden Teilen am Steg auch gemacht.
Dann hätte ich mir das Holzschutzmittel sparen können.

Grüße,
Robert

Ach, und die Satsuma scheint den Tauchausflug unbeschadet überstanden zu haben


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Nov. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> 2008 war ich noch nicht hier vertreten.
> Liest sich natürlich auch gut.
> Dann bin ich hier nicht allein mit dieser Meinung.
> 
> Danke Carsten!



Hallo Ron,
der Thread von @mitch ist zwar von 2008 der betreffende Beitrag aber von vor knapp 3 Wochen. Ich glaube da warst du hier schon angemeldet.


----------



## axel120470 (24. Nov. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Heute war's nochmal richtig schön.
Und zum Abend ein klasse Farbenspiel.

  

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Chelmon1 (8. Dez. 2019)

Eisvogel!!! 
Hallo Leute, 
Als ich vorhin vom Brennholz holen zurück wollte sitzt mir keine fünf Meter entfernt, ein Eisvogel gegenüber. Ich konnte es erst garnicht glauben und dachte es sei ein Kleinspecht. Aber diese Farbenpracht! Nee. Eindeutig ein Eisvogel.  Leider hatte ich keine Kamera oder Handy dabei. Es wäre alles eh zu schnell vorbei gewesen,. Als   Er mich gesehen hatte flog er natürlich weg.

Aber unsere Freude ist riesengroß. Meine Frau hat ihn dann vom Esszimmer aus auch gesehen.
Wunderschönes Gefieder! Viel schöner als auf Bildern.

Gerade hat sie mit vorgelesen, dass es im Bliesgau, im Biosphären -Reservat, einen guten Bestand von Eisvögeln geben soll. Das ist nur ein paar Kilometer von hier.
Der Kleine kann ruhig öfter kommen und auch mal ein paar Jungfische futtern.

Wir sind sowas von froh, dass wir den Teich gebaut haben!

Schönen zweiten Advent an alle,


Robert


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Dez. 2019)

Wir hatten schon dünnes Eis auf dem Teich.
TF und LH laufem jetzt reduziert im Winterbetrieb.
Wir haben 3 Dauergäste.

Über die mit Rauhreif überzogenen Brückendielen sollte man vorsichtig laufen...
Die nassen Spuren verraten unseren Kater, der wohl wieder auf Entenjagd war.


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2019)

Bei mir gab es heute auch einen Zwischenfall. 

Habe Heute das "warme" Wetter zum schneiden der Teich Bepflanzung genutzt.


Zwei Eichhörnchen nutzten wohl auch das Wetter zum toben. 
Dann ein dumpfes Geräusch, eines der Eichhörnchen war abgestürzt und lag der Länge nach auf meiner Terrasse.
Ich sah auf und erblickte den armen Kerl dort liegen.
Natürlich wollte ich nachschauen und vielleicht helfen aber nach nur 2 Sekunden raffte er sich wieder auf und verschwand in Richtung Tannenbaum und da ging das Spiel weiter. 

Zum Glück war nichts passiert, ich haette auch nicht gewusst was zu machen wäre. 

So etwas habe ich auch noch nicht mit erlebt.

Schönen 2 Advent aus dem Preußen Land


----------



## koichteich (18. Dez. 2019)

Wie sieht es aus an meinem Teich im Dezember auf der Nordhalbkugel...
Grau, Nass, Trübe, auch mal Sonne, und doch recht warm heute 10 Grad. 
Pflanzen eher weniger, Fische nach Laune aktiv, eher weniger. Futter kaum, Filter läuft...Viele Vögel wollen mein gegebenes Futter...


----------



## samorai (18. Dez. 2019)

Habe mal kurz entschlossen bei einer Rabatt Aktion das "Super" Futter für Koi bestellt.

Ich hoffe damit bin ich bestens für die nächste Saison gerüstet. 
Und darauf freue ich mich schon. 

Heute wurde wieder gekeschert, war wohl etwas windig in der Nacht.
Ja mein altes Hauptproblem Tannennadeln. 
Zum Glück war früher Feierabend und ich konnte alles ins "reine" bringen, so eben ein Hobby, immer arbeiten, arbeiten und.......


----------

